# Kovie is Missing



## RachandNito

My sister's cat, and Chica's brother, Kovie, went missing on Tuesday night after not returning inside after his nightly after-dinner trip outside (He uses the bathroom outdoors). Now, Kovie is known to be mischievious and adventurous and so they didn't start worrying until it started getting late and he still hadn't returned. They have been searching for him non stop since then. They've put up fliers, contacted all their local vets and humane societies, made online ads, and have been walking the neighborhood and going door to door. They have food out by the door, and his favorite bed too for a familiar scent. I'm going to drive down there today and join in the search, and maybe visit all the vets/humane societies in person to hang up more fliers. 

Kovie is microchipped and he was wearing his collar with ID. We think he may have gotten trapped in a garage or something of the likes, for he is not the type of cat to go up to strangers or allow himself to be caught by someone while outside. Driving all around the area revealed no body, so we do not believe he was (or desperately hope that he wasn't) hit by a car.

Please wish Kovie a safe return home. If anyone has any stellar advice on things we can do to help him return home sooner, please share. It's his and Chica's 2nd birthday on Sunday, we would all be heart broken if he missed it. (We are all feeling heartbroken as it is)


----------



## Greenport ferals

There is a good chance that Kovie is out on an adventure. You are doing everything right to get him back. 

I would also suspect that he might either be up a tree or locked in somewhere. Is there any new construction in the area? 

Did you have a few nice days in Wisconsin? After the cold winter, my cats stayed out longer than usual when it got nice last week. The overnight low was a balmy 30 degrees here last Saturday - haven't seen that since early December -and two of my cats preferred to stay out all night. (They can come in whenever they want to via a winterized cat door.) 

I hope you have good news for us in the next day or two.


----------



## RachandNito

It was a nice day on Tuesday, so yes, we have been getting some nice weather. We did initially suspect that he was out on an adventure- he's pulled stunts like that before. But never for this long. And he is definitely the type to be chased up a tree by dog- which has also happened before. And my sister is keeping this in mind while she searches. There is also a nearby hobby farm with plenty of nooks and crannies and also lots of mischief available for cats to get into. She's been in touch with the owners and we are going to do a good search of the area together, today. There is not any construction, but there are plenty of places he could have been trapped nearby- mostly garages.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

I hope Kovie comes home safe and sound - soon. Beautiful cat!


----------



## Greenport ferals

Is the area rural or suburban?

It is a horrible topic to me, but where I live it's fairly rural. Cats and dogs too still occasionally get caught in leg-hold or box traps. When I see 'Lost Cat' signs posted around here, that's what I think of first, especially from November to March, when it's open season. 

Traps tend to be near ponds, streams and old buildings. 
I hope this is not the case at all in your area, but worth a mention.


----------



## RachandNito

It is not a rural area, for the most part. Where my sister lives is a fairly new neighborhood with apartments and townhomes. There is a cornfield nearby the hobby farm but that's about as rural as it gets. I don't think there is any trapping going on, but it's worth a look around and we'll keep that in mind. It is truly a horrible thing to imagine happening to that poor boy :-(


----------



## Time Bandit

Oh Kovie is so beautiful! I hope he returns home to your sister (and his own, so he doesn't miss birthdays!) ASAP. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and hope for his speedy (and healthy!) return.


----------



## RachandNito

Getting ready to leave for my sister's... It seems like she is starting to lose hope and assume the worst, despite me trying to instill hope. :-( I hope we find him.


----------



## my5kitties

Sending positive thoughts for Kovie, your sister, you and Chica. Here's hoping that he's found safe and sounds. *hugs*


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

I am sending positive thoughts your way! Kovie is so beautiful, perhaps someone has him in their home warm and safe assuming he is a stray (I have had 'strays' brought to me that had collar and tags on) and they will begin searching for his people here soon.


----------



## Greenport ferals

I would feel very optimisitic about finding him. 

I've lost count of how many times cats of mine have gone missing. For days, weeks, even months. They all came back. Like you, my world was upside down the entire time.

Cats almost always come back. It is the exception that they don't.


----------



## Carmel

Sending positive thoughts.

Once my two year old cat was trapped in the next door neighbours garage for almost a week and we didn't know, so if you think that could be a possibility, I would suggest getting your sister to go door to door around the area and kindly ask her neighbours if she could take a peak in their garage/if they could check themselves when they have some time. Like I said, my cat was right next door, and no one knew! My dad only happened to hear a meow after about a week so he asked the neighbours if they could check their garage. They were shocked that the cat was in there, too! They'd had no idea.


----------



## RachandNito

We've been going door to door and talking to everyone we can. Still no luck. But my dad has offered to pay a reward, and people seem a lot more interesting in helping once we mention the reward. We also caught the kids as they got off the bus, and they all seemed very eager to help.

Still no word, but now we've got tons of fliers out there, we are doing all we can. It's just hard, because with all the apartments there are countless garages and sheds. And across the road there is also a trailer park. We searched there high and low, because there are tons of stray cats running around. We also ran into the lady who feeds the strays and gave her a bunch of fliers.


----------



## Susan

I can't think of anything else you can do, but I hope Kovie is ok and that you find him soon.


----------



## RachandNito

With so many garages and sheds around, I am almost fully convinced that he's gotta be trapped somewhere. We're planning on going out once its gets darker and quieter and calling for him, to see if we can hear a response. Searching on foot is so overwhelming.. there are SO many places, and so many people that we are weirding out. Other than that, I guess it's just waiting and hoping... :-/


----------



## JohnMT

Do the houses near there have window wells? If so, check those. A couple who lives in the same neighborhood as my parents recently had one of their cats not return home. It had for some reason jumped down the window well of a nearby townhouse. 

Good luck and I hope you find Kovie soon!


----------



## RachandNito

We've been checking every nook and cranny we can think of, so far, nothing. He's wearing his collar, so we just can't figure out why anyone would try to take him in and keep him without calling us. Unless his collar fell off- but we've been keeping out eye out for it too, and still... nothing -_-


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

You should contact all the closest shelters (especially the closest kill shelter) with a picture and contact information. 

One time we were notified of a cat going missing named Zahara. We didn't receive a picture, just that she was a long haired diluted tortie. 3 weeks later a guy came in trying to surrender a cat. We couldn't take her, it was the middle of kitten season and we were beyond full. But she matched the description of this missing cat. I begged him to take the people's number and call them, or even let me call them and have them come down. He refused and wouldn't allow me to do it. I still to this day don't know why. He left with the cat and refused to tell me what his plans were with it. 

A week later the family brought me pictures of the cat. That cat that that man brought in WAS Zahara. If I had known I would have said I would take her home with me and then reunited them. It has now been a year and a half and that family never found their little girl. It makes me heart sick.

People bring in cats that are obviously pets all the time. We regularly had 'strays' brought to us with collars and tags on. The best way to contact the shelters is with an email and picture, that way they can print it and keep it up.


----------



## RachandNito

Sarah has called all the area shelters and sent them pictures, and she plans on calling them every day. So far our efforts have been fruitless today, and it really is hard on the soul. We are all exhausted from searching all day long and from all the running around. We just don't understand how he could have just disappeared like that, with collars/tags on and everything! It feels like we are searching for a needle in a haystack. 

It's gonna be another long night for Sarah, and I have to go back to Madison soon... :-(


----------



## Susan

I remembered reading an article some time ago on how cats behave when they're lost or displaced and what you can/should do. I've now found it. I don't know if it will help, but I've posted the link just in case. This organization offers various services to lost pet owners, and I'm not suggesting you use those services...but you might find some of their tips/comments to be helpful. It made a lot of sense when I read it a while back. I really hope you find Kovie.

Recovery Tips: Lost Cat Behavior | Missing Pet Partnership


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks Susan, we'll take it into account. I just can't stand the thought that he might have to spend another whole night alone in the cold. Or worse.. that he is dead :-(


----------



## Susan

Don't think that way right now. If something had happened (car accident, animal attack, etc.), chances are he'd be at a vet's office or his body would be lying out in the open (road, yard), and in either case you would have found him by now. He's more likely disoriented, scared and hiding somewhere...or trapped, as you earlier noted.


----------



## konstargirl

I hope that you find Kovie soon. He is a pretty cat.


----------



## Nora B

A few thoughts of hope for Kovie...Several years back my dog was lost. I couldn't believe she was gone as I had only turned my head for a minute, well she had been picked up immediately by a kind soul who took her inside to keep her safe and the lady didn't have time to take her to the shelter until the weekend, so for days I posted fliers, biked the streets and so and the whole time the dog was safe and sound. That was more than 20 years back - no cell phone or microchip just a long wait with lots of worry but then a happy moment. Perhaps something similar with Kovie? Encourage your sister to check the shelters in person as well as sending a photograph, sometimes chips don't read when scanned so 'no chip' doesn't necessarily mean it won't be Kovie....


----------



## RachandNito

I really hope that is the case. It would make sense. But if he had his collar on, why wouldn't they just call... unless it fell off? He was only outside for 2.5 hours before they were looking for him, so how far could he have gotten?? It's just so unlike him to just disappear and not come home, leaving no trace after only 2.5 hours. Sarah especially can't stop from thinking of all these horrible things that could have happened. It's very despairing.... :-( He really is a beautiful cat... would someone really be heartless enough to steal him?


----------



## Kamie

They do say that the majority of cats that go missing are usually found with in the immediate vicinity of their homes (I think that it's something like up to three houses away).

It is very likely that he will wander in on his own wondering what all the fuss is about. I really do understand how worried you are about the little guy, but at least you are doing absolutely everything in your power to help him. Not many cats have people that would be bothered to get off their bums to call them in, never mind what you are all doing.

I am sending so many good vibes your way and I really really hope that he comes home soon.


----------



## Nora B

RachandNito said:


> :-( He really is a beautiful cat... would someone really be heartless enough to steal him?


Sometimes people don't think. It wouldn't be at all unusual for a child to drag home a pretty cat as a pet, it wouldn't be unusual for a parent to say yes if the cat behaved well, and it wouldn't be much of a strech for those peole to think they were 'saving' the cat if picked up at this time of year..... As to the collar, if it was a breakaway type those do get lost frequently, and if Kovie was picked up by a kid who 'really really wanted him' - yeah some people steal and better to think of those possibilities than the other.

Another very likely scenario, Kovie looses his collar, gets picked up and the people don't know about microchips....maybe if she asks your sister can post fliers in all the local vet offices as well, that way if someone brings him in they'll know to look.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks for the kind words everyone. We hope we find him soon. He isn't the type to walk up to strangers or be easily caught when he's outside, but we are hoping that if he is in someone's house, they will see one of the many, many fliers we have put up all over the neighborhood, and call ASAP. Working with an animal shelter, I have access to a scanner and I have tested Kovie's chip many times. And so we are fairly confident that it won't fail us if he gets brought to a shelter. All the area shelters and vets are notified, and the vets within the city have a poster on display, as does the local grocery store. 

We have been on the lookout for his collar as well. It is a breakaway, but it has never fallen off before, so we are iffy on whether we predict he still has it or not. There are just so many possibilities to this, and the most horrifying thought is that we may never know what happened to him. I'm very worried about my sister. That cat is so special to her. She's already so heartbroken and distraught over this. :-(


----------



## RachandNito

> It is very likely that he will wander in on his own wondering what all the fuss is about.


I sincerely hope so! And I hope he comes home soon! I remember once Nito pulled this stunt on me, after escaping outside and disappearing. I had been searching all day for hours and hours, and at around one in the morning, when I was sitting crying on my back porch in despair and suddenly Nito came running in like his tail was on fire. He went straight to the door and began screaming at me to let him in. Cats.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

Don't despair. I am sure he will wander back home very soon. 

My mother's 9 year old indoor only cat slipped out one day. She lived in the middle of the city. We searched high and low, all over the place for 2 weeks and couldn't find her anywhere. My mother had just about given up all hope and was totally destroyed. We lived next to a cat hoarder so there were tons of them in the area, not to mention we lived next to a drug dealer (yes, it was a rough neighborhood that we got out of as soon as the lease on the house was up) and a man with a pitbull that he proudly trained to be aggressive. Things looked bleak. I saw a cat going under our house and assumed another female was under there with kittens. But when I looked it was my mothers baby girl! It took 2 weeks, but we found her. Don't give up hope, I am sure he will pop up it's just a matter of time.


----------



## RachandNito

It's just so strange and worrisome... he knows the area pretty well, so how could he be lost? We looked for him high and low, but we can't help this feeling that we are expending all this energy for a cat who is not there. What a cruel twist of fate this has been. :-(


----------



## Heidi n Q

*_thoughts/prayers_*


----------



## RachandNito

I had to go home, but my sister searched all night in the rain for him, and still nothing :-( However, the food they left out for him is gone this morning, not to say that some other cat didn't eat it...


----------



## Digikid

*Prayers for your cat*


----------



## RachandNito

With the rain last night we are going to have to renew our flier efforts. Today we plan on doubling our door to door efforts, in case he was taken in by one of the many apartment residents. We're also planning a road trip to visit all the shelters within a forty minute drive, because her city doesn't have a shelter and it's hard to know which one he could get turned in to if that were the case. It's getting very hard to stay positive, especially with my sister being so upset and assuming the worst. Wherever he is, it's been three nights now. :-(


----------



## Greenport ferals

He's out there. Believe. 

The first time they disappear is the worst.


----------



## RachandNito

What do you guys think the chances are that he was caught and taken away by some predator between 7 PM and 9:30 PM when they started looking for him? Do you really think he's actually out there... lost? injured? Or is there a good chance he's dead? I read online that indoor-outdoor cats don't just run away. Something stops them from coming home and that's why they disappear. We just can't fathom what it could be... if it was a person who took them in, why didn't they call? Has anyone had an indoor outdoor cat disappear for 4 or more days like this and just come back? I just feel sick with worry and that's saying nothing for how my sister is doing :'-(


----------



## catloverami

One of my cats, a Russian Blue/Manx neuter mix disappeared, We thought the worst as we lived on the edge of a rural area, bordered by fields on two sides, and most nights could hear coyotes howling at night. "Max" showed up a bit thinner several weeks later as if nothing had happened. He was an accomplished hunter of mice, rabbits and birds. We had no idea where he was, and the few neighbours on our road hadn't seen him either.

Before we got married, my hubby's brown tabby cat "Sally" disappeared for a year and then showed up, well fed and happy. No idea where she was, but someone had looked after her. Perhaps she decided to try another home? So don't give up hope yet. atback I hope "mischievous and adventurous" Kovie will too. rcat


----------



## Avalonia

Oh no - I'm so sorry to hear about this!

But don't give up hope and keep checking. You never know what could happen. Our cat Cleo, who died a few years ago, was well known for her disappearances. The first time was after we'd had her for about a year. After two weeks, we had completely given up hope when she showed up again, skinny and dehydrated, so we felt pretty certain she had gotten locked in a garage somewhere while the owner was on vacation. The second time she disappeared for several months. MONTHS. I was absolutely certain she was gone for good and one day she just came home, content, looking well taken care of. I was absolutely shocked to see her after so long. So apparently she'd found herself another family and then either they moved or she tired of them. After that she never left again.

It's a very painful situation but Kovie may show up again. I really hope so for your and sister's sake. *cyber hug*


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

Did anyone see that black cat on animal planet that showed up at a shelter? Apparently she went missing and made her way to a shelter. The thing is that she had been missing for 7 years and was in a completely different state! But because she was microchipped they were able to call her owners who flew in to bring her back home.

Don't give up hope


----------



## Straysmommy

Just here sending prayers from Jerusalem...


----------



## OwnedByACat

Sending prayers, and good thoughts.


----------



## LilRed

Oh how I hate this for you & your sister. I know it is torture to not know where he is. Don't give up. We had a cat when I was young that disappeared once for 6 months then jumped up in the window sill to tell us to let him in on Christmas eve!


----------



## RachandNito

There has been a glimmer of hope. One of the kids we gave fliers to at the bus stop called to let us know they think they spotted him in a nearby greenbelt/drainage field. Of course, they approached but he ran away. The houses near that field are in an area that we didn't put up fliers or knock on any doors, and so we are focusing our efforts there right now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Coyote

My neighbour's cat was missing for 4 months - they'd leafletted the neighbourhood, driven round the area every night, and were about to give up hope when they spotted her in a driveway of someone's house a mile away. 

She's settled back in at home now, and even though she was clearly cat-napped, she was looked after and came home healthy. 

I've had cats missing for weeks and months - I firmly believe that unless you see a body or other evidence of foul play, kitty will return home. Doesn't stop everyone climbing the walls, mind - and then they come home and wonder what all the fuss is. 

Sending positive thoughts your way x


----------



## Susan

I hope it's him and that you find him soon...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## RachandNito

I keep going back and forst, from optimism and back to despair again. I'm feeling very down right now, and my sister is absolutely ill with worry over him. All the searching, with no results it just wears on the soul, and as time goes on the despair worsens. I feel terrible, unable to be there to help her search tonight, because I have to work in the very early hours of the morning. I'm going there tomorrow again, to begin at what seems like square one. We have no idea where he is, and still only just a glimmer, a possible sighting. :-(


----------



## RachandNito

We've gone ahead and cancelled the twin's birthday party this Sunday. Kovie's old roommate from Milwaukee was planning on being there, as well as the kitten that Kovie helped rescue- Nique- who is now grown up and pretty good friends with all the cats.


----------



## Greenport ferals

In these situations I always imagined the worst. I tormented myself with thinking all the terrible things that could have happened - I couldn't help it. My life came to a standstill. Nothing else really mattered. But in the end the cats always came home. 
I still think you're going to have a great reunion. Kovie disappeared Tuesday night, so this is only his fourth night away, and only the third day. Not that long at all for a cat to be missing and return safely.


----------



## RachandNito

Thank you, Greenport Ferals, you're helping me to stay positive. I've really had myself quite distressed over it today, and a walk with my dog and a trip to the store with some friends helped clear my mind. I talked to my sister's boyfriends with some ideas I know would cheer her up (he's clueless about these things) and he just texted me to say that after these three long nights she's finally getting some sleep right now. I'm getting some cat traps from my work tomorrow morning and we are going to be setting one out by the back door. Since the food was eaten this morning, there may be a slight chance he's been around late late at night and we just missed him. It could have always been some other cat but who knows? We are also setting one one out near the field where the kid thought he was spotted. We have permission to use the back of their yard which runs up to the field, to put the trap. The kid who thought he saw him is very eager to help out and has been texting my sister a lot with updates on his search. It's pretty touching, neighbors seem to be reaching out now that the fliers are getting around.


----------



## Nora B

RachandNito said:


> as well as the kitten that Kovie helped rescue- Nique-


For what it may be worth this comment really made my mind shift in another direction. 

I know WI is still pretty chilly at night but I have family in Kenosha and was up for 5 days last week, it's early but kitten season has started. If Kovie really bonded and helped care for a kitten in the past he might be drawn to that sort of thing now even if he isn't intact.

Caretaking animals, those that adopt litters or parent other babies & what not really do start to make a habit of it (kinda like people) and it may be that has him distracted and devoting his time elsewhere??


----------



## Heidi n Q

Keep hope alive!
Our Mister was missing for 29dys. I had done all I knew how to do; newspaper ad, flyers posted, knocked on doors and spoke with people and walked/drove around looking-looking-looking. I found him by accident when I happened to recognize him when he walked across the street in front of my car. He was maybe 600' from our place.
Keep hope alive, they are more resilient and adaptable than we think.

*_thoughts/prayers_*


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

I've still got Kovie in my thoughts and prayers atback


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks Nora B, it really is an interesting thought. I'm not sure that Kovie would go and do something like that again, by choice and on his own. He was young, still a kitten when Nique was found and he helped out by simply cuddling with him, licking him, showing Nique that humans weren't so bad. Nique was feral but went on to become an awesome house cat.

Hearing all these stories of cats coming back is really giving us hope. It's just hard to imagine having to wait for ??? number of days, wondering where could he be?


----------



## RachandNito

There seem to be a lot of non-english speaking hispanics that live in the nearby trailer park... would it be worth it to print out a poster in Spanish? And if so, is there anyone who is skilled enough in Spanish that could translate it for us? I used to take Spanish but I know that my translating would be god awful and most likely not make sense.

Here is what I think a simple Spanish version should say:

REWARD: Lost Cat
Name: Kovie
Color: White and Tan with blacks stripes on his face legs and tail. Blue eyes.
_that's the most simple way I can think to describe 'lynx-point' to people who don't know what that is_ 
Contact Sarah [phone#] if found or spotted

Short and simple to understand? If anyone is able to translate that we would be SO thankful


----------



## Straysmommy

*RECOMPENSA POR GATO PERDIDO!*

*NOMBRE*: COVI

*COLOR*: BLANCO Y TOSTADO CON FRANJAS NEGRAS EN LA CARA, PATAS Y COLA. OJOS CELESTES.

SI LO VE O LO ENCUENTRA, LLAME A SARAH - Tel.:


----------



## Straysmommy

If you need anything else in Spanish, just let me know!


----------



## Vivid Dawn

RachandNito said:


> Color: White and Tan with blacks stripes on his face legs and tail. Blue eyes.
> _that's the most simple way I can think to describe 'lynx-point' to people who don't know what that is_


put a picture of him on the flier, to go with the description.... I, for one, had a totally different image than lynx point just by reading that description.


----------



## Jeanie

My prayers are with you, Rach. Come home, Kovie. 

It's touching to know that your neighbors care. We do too.


----------



## RachandNito

Thank you so much, straysmommy, that's awesome. And yes, we'll include a picture. It's so hard to describe "lynx point" in a simple way without rambling on. He's so beautiful, but a lot of people don't understand what the term means. We've been including color pictures on almost all the fliers and our black and white ones show his markings excellently too. So hopefully it's enough. Heading there now to once again scour the neighborhood. Wish me strength to be strong and optimistic for my sister, who has not been coping well at all.


----------



## Straysmommy

Have you found out who ate the food? I've heard stories of house cats that suddenly disappear yet keep coming to eat when no one's looking.


----------



## RachandNito

No, but there were some large footprints nearby so it could have easily just been a dog.


----------



## stevescott213

Sending positive thoughts your way. Praying that Kovie decides to come back home. He sounds like he has alot of semi wild areas to explore where he lives. Cats are like ghosts. They get a smell of fresh air after a winter spent inside most of the time and go crazy. He has such a unique look that with all the posters and door to door talk someone will see him. My guess would be that he decided to go mousing in that cornfield. I'm also in Wisconsin and have noticed my cat unusually insistent that he wants to sneak outside the last week or two. I think its just that time of year for them to go out and wander for a few days and come home hungry after having some cat fun. Fingers crossed for you here.


----------



## toll_booth

When Mr. B went missing, it was a LONG three days for me. I was lucky--he literally came back on his own. How'd he do it? I secured my other cat with food, water, and litter in an upstairs bedroom and bathroom. Then I watched TV downstairs with the back door wide open. Now I live in Georgia and our winters tend to be much milder than Wisconsin's, but hey, a way in is a way in. Eventually, one night, he walked right on in! I had to quickly close the door behind him, and he VERY nearly escaped in the process, but it worked!

I wish we had more statistics on where successful rescues take place. I'll bet your little guy is actually rather close by, hiding. He's out of his natural territory, so he's scared, and cats hide and go quiet when they're scared.

See if you can actively monitor the food bowl this weekend. Eventually, something will probably come to eat it--hopefully, your cat.


----------



## katlover13

I keep coming back and checking this thread hoping there will be some good news.
Thinking about your family and sending you good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks everyone. No news today. It's been a crazy day, going around and making sure every place imaginable has a flier. I like hearing these success stories. It brings me hope. It's very cold, otherwise we'd leave the door open for sure. He's not shy though. If he came back to the door we'd let him in and I don't think he would run. We've had a couple of vague, and maybe even unreliable, sightings and so we are just continuing to search, and make sure our fliers get as wide spread as possible.


----------



## Auntie Crazy

Just catching up on some threads today. I'm so terribly sorry to read this. I'll be praying he comes home soon!

AC


----------



## RachandNito

Still nothing, but a lady at "Community Cat", the local TNR group, contacted us today with plenty of advice and to lend us a trap. She recommended that we set it outside our back door and so we have done so tonight. We don't think he's that close but you never know... there were fresh cat tracks in the snow today, they came up around the side of the house, swerved towards our back door and then veered off again. We tracked them all the way across a street, through a parking lot, and across the small barren cornfield beyond which we lost the tracks as they lead into the trailer park. Another glimmer of hope, yet it could have easily been one of the trailer park cats, of which there are many. We figure we can at least leave the trap outside our back door for tonight, and then think of new places to set it if we happen to get another sighting. Hopefully this nightmare ends soon :-(


----------



## Susan

I hope the trap or the flyers work. Cats are very territorial and they rarely venture outside of their territory by choice. So, unless he's been taken by someone (which is unlikely), chances are he's close by. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your sister.


----------



## Carmel

If you like hearing success stories, here's a really silly one.

This summer, my aunt left us with her cat while she went on a short road trip. She's not an outdoor cat except when on vacation at our cabin in the summer (there's no cars or predators on the island!) ... we have Blacky's cat door though, and my dad was constantly leaving doors open all over the place. He left them open so often that I started to feel like it was job to walk around closing them! One day I went looking for her in all the usual spots (most often, under my bed when she's over here or down where Blacky's food is), she wasn't to be found anywhere. We were panicked and were looking everywhere, wandering the street all night long, searching the house up and down and worried sick. We printed 50+ flyers and had them up everywhere within three hours.

About 24 hours later, my aunt comes back. We tell her the news, and she starts calling. Not five minutes later we hear a meow... to be honest, I'd heard the pathetic little meow the day before but dismissed it as the sound of branches scrapping against the window. Turns out, she was shut outside on the deck. I'd looked out there more than once, as had others, and we hadn't seen her... somehow. I guess when she figured she'd had enough, she let us know where to find her with a decent sounding squeak. She'd been having a great time of it, too. Where before she'd been scared of being out there, from then on she wanted to go out on the deck!

What a troublemaker...


I keep checking this thread for news, cats are notorious at disappearing only to show up a weeks later! Don't lose hope!


----------



## RachandNito

I just wish we had some news, a confirmed sighting.. anything! All of it seems so distant and vague, and we are questioning whether we can believe it or not. What if it wasn't him that the kid thought he saw? Then we've been following a cold trail. But where oh where could he be? He knows the neighborhood, he would walk it with my sister all the time. It just doesn't make sense, him disappearing like this. And this waiting game is so hard on one's spirit! I am praying that tomorrow will be the day. It is his birthday after all.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

If you need another hope-inspiring story, here's Joint Custody. Keep in mind that the cat was "gone" in a city 8 miles away for about 2 years before returning.


----------



## Hitomi

OliverAlert.com - The first place to go when you have lost or found a pet.  here's a website that might help.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks. Cats really are remarkable creatures. I just hate the thought that we may be waiting for so long... could it be a few more days? or weeks? or months? This waiting game is so painful and horrible. Wondering what happened, where he is, what is he doing? Is he safe? Cold? Hungry? I hate this feeling, I wouldn't wish it on ANYONE. I just want this all to be over!


----------



## Hitomi

aKeKee.com - The Pet Search Engine.


----------



## RachandNito

Well another late night search didn't reveal much. Very frustrating. Beginning to wonder if it's even worth it to search? Is it time to just wait? It's their birthday today and he still isn't back. Happy Birthday twins, 2 years old the time has simply flown by. But not this week :-(


----------



## Susan

Oh, Rachel...every time I see that you've posted, I click the thread hoping for good news, but so far none. atback 

When you've searched, have you just been calling for him in the neighbor's yards or have you physically looked and prodded in every bush, under the trailers, and in every other conceivable spot. Often if a cat is in pain or frightened, he will often hide and remain silent...so, if you're calling out for him, he might not respond even though he can hear you. 

I really hope you find him today on his birthday.


----------



## Greenport ferals

I keep checking here, waiting for good news. There are so many of us here who know what you're going through. 

The first time my little black and white Pip went missing I was sure she was gone for good. I knocked on doors, put out flyers, offered a reward. Pip was the type of cat that avoided people. I searched pretty far out of what I would consider her likely territory. Like your neighbors, mine were helpful, too. In the process of looking for Pip, I found another young stray cat, Blacky. I did end up adopting her, as it looked like Pip was gone for good and it helped ease the pain to have a new cat that really needed a home.

One month went by. One day I received a call from a neighbor who lived about a half mile away, closer if you bushwhacked. A cat meeting Pip's description was at the edge of her property. I flew over there in the car and she pointed to some woods. I called and called and got a faint meow. It was Pip. She wasn't that thrilled to see me after her adventure, having become kind of wild. But I was able to pick her up and take her home. I was crying with relief. The nice neighbor was so happy for me that she flatly turned down the reward. 

Two years later Pip left around May 1 and didn't come back until the day after Thanksgiving. I'm positive she fended for herself and she looked very fit. 

There's always hope. Cats are so independent and tough. Everyone here is pulling for you.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks you guys. You give us hope even though we are feeling the deepest of despair. We have been doing it all while we look for him- searching, calling his name, crawling on ours hands and knees through snow and mud, walking up to locked garages and sheds and listening for him, following trails of paw prints until they disappear... Some of the people in the trailer park are not too happy to have people intruding upon them, and the place is sort of a rough neighborhood. It just seems like an impossible search, and after every search we come back feeling more and more lost and hopeless. My dad is putting up $100 dollars for his reward, hopefully it will be good motivation for the people around us to keep looking out for him. 

I hate this feeling so much. It's worse than mourning a loss, this feeling of not knowing, wondering, hoping, but knowing it could all be in vain.

I am keeping this hope, that he's either hiding or locked in a garage and one of these days he'll come out and someone will see him. If we could get just a confirmed sighting, a way to track where he's currently at we could narrow our search and I am confident that we would find him.


----------



## RachandNito

I forgot to mention- Chica comes with me every time I go to Whitewater to help with search efforts. She sits by the door, looking out the whole time. Not acting particurally bothered, but not acting herself either. There's something in her eyes, like she can tell something is missing. She was even letting my sister's other cat, and Kovie's best friend Binx, lick her and dote on her and she was returning the favor. She usually doesn't really tolerate Binx's presence within a a 3 foot radius of her. But she seemed a little depressed and off color yesterday, and this morning she is sniffling and running a bit of a fever. Oh, and I got pulled over yesterday too. This has not been my week.

I tucked Chica in and put the bed heater on and there she stays. I'm hoping with some rest she'll feel well enough to enjoy her birthday. I got presents for both the twins, I'm just setting Kovie's aside for now. I got all his favorite things for him :'( his favorite type of toy, treats, a new collar... 

Today was going to be a fun, happy day but instead it's one of the worst of our lives. Thinking about going back to school tomorrow seems like torture, but neither me or Sarah can afford missing anymore class. Where do you find the strength to go on like normal in these times? Because I'm finding it tough, especially when I'm alone. And I know Sarah is too, probably twice as bad as me.


----------



## Straysmommy

Our building super told me that before I came to live here, for years he used to feed the 2 strays that live on our low roofs outside and sometimes spend the night inside the building. One day one of the 2 strays disappeared, much to the super's dismay. Nowhere to be found. 

*A month later*, the super passed near our underground storage room (floor -1) and heard a faint cry. He opened the door and there was the cat. Thinner and very hungry, but otherwise ok.

This happened years ago, but to this day we both pamper this cat more than the others.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks, straysmommy. Today has been the hardest day by far. So sad, feeling hopeless. :-(


----------



## Luvkitties

It breaks my heart to read that Kovie is missing! 

I send you and your sister all my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Auntie Crazy

I'm so sorry he's still not come home. <<<hugs>>>

Two things you might try, if you can... 

1-Set up a Hav-A-Hart trap nearby, maybe one by the house and one by the field where a cat was seen who resembles Kovie. Put something that smells strongly of Kovie's owner inside a small cat crate, lock it and put the crate at the end of the trap. Cover both with a blanket that smells of Kovie's owner. This will attract Kovie, but not other animals.

2-Is there a way to leave part of Kovie's owner's building propped open at night? I once lost my most skittish cat during a 4th of July weekend. To get him back, I left the main door to my building open as well as the door to my laundry room (off the main hallway in the building) every night. Every morning, I would go out and shut the main door, then shut the laundry room door and search the room. After four or five days, I found my half-feral kitty trapped in the laundry room. 

Kovie may very well be nearby, and he may want to come home, but he also may be too freaked to come when called. Both of the above options allow him to get close to his owner (via the shirt and inside the building) in a non-threatening manner.

The very best of luck to you, hon!

AC


----------



## RachandNito

We have a live trap set by the back door, and today Sarah is gonna move it to the field where he *may* have been spotted. We only have one, so it's been tough to decide just where to put it. After some thought, we decided farther was better. We honestly think that if Kovie was nearby, he could come home. He is not a skittish cat by nature- he is friendly and social-able, just a little wary of strangers. But he would walk the neighborhood with my sister and Binx all the time, so we know for sure that he's no stranger to the area. 

We can't leave a door open because there isn't a main building, everyone has their own separate entrances. Thanks for the ideas Auntie Crazy


----------



## RachandNito

There is a triangle of shelters around Whitewater. Dane County, Rock County, and Jefferson County. Today we visited Dane and Rock, and walked through the strays and he wasn't there. Tomorrow my sister is visiting Jefferson. Fliers have been posted at the two places we visited. We're doing *everything* we can possibly think of but none of it seems to make any different. At least not in the short-run.

Does anyone have any advice on staying sane and positive during this hard time? My sister and I are both very upset still, and finding it harder and harder to keep our chins up with every day that passes with no news, no sightings, no tips... For those of you that went through this for weeks, or months... how did you cope?


----------



## Straysmommy

First of all, by accepting that _limbo_ is the most painful kind of loss and therefore a most painful and difficult time in one's life. This is why terrorists don't kill but kidnap - it hurts a lot more. Take good care of your body and soul, and keep a routine where you don't abandon the rest of your life, so your strengths remain even to continue searching.


----------



## Greenport ferals

It was hard, so hard. Living in uncertainty was the worst. It was almost as though I would have been able to accept that Pip was dead if I only had proof. 

But lacking that proof meant I always had hope to cling to. My housecats were always heeding the call of the wild and it led to sleepless nights and hours and hours spent searching and calling. 

As I mentioned, adopting another needy cat that turned up in the neighborhood really did help. Also, I turned to my other cats for comfort and gave them extra love.

It is funny. I remember that I developed almost a psychic connection with the missing cat. I always had either a strong feeling that they were OK or - rarely - that something was wrong. They put me through the wringer so many times....but eventually they all came home.


----------



## RachandNito

Still no word about Kovie today. It's looking like his birthday will pass without him around to celebrate it. Definitely a very, very hard day today. Hoping that a call will come tonight, while knowing that it very well may not. *sigh*

EDIT: Just got a call. Someone thinks they spotted him sitting outside their apartment on Thursday or Friday, they aren't exactly sure. They saw the flier right afterwards and by then he had gone. Wish they would have called right away but at least this is another glimmer of hope.


----------



## RachandNito

The question is, do we believe these sightings?

Also, I would like to give a special mention to my good friend and riding partner, Amylynn. She drove the whole hour to Whitewater today to help Sarah, even though no one asked her to and she definitely didn't have to. I couldn't make it today, and so I am so glad that she was there to hang out with Sarah and help with our efforts. She's a lot more outgoing and outspoken than either my sister or I, and today they have covered so much ground and put up tons more fliers and widened the radius of door to door visits and flier hand outs. They have gone to all the local restaurants and requested they hang the flier, and then stuck around until they did. None of this pattering around waiting for them to "talk to their manager" like the folks at Walmart and Sentry promised, and then never came through.

Today the add in the state journal was finally published and will run for two weeks.


----------



## my5kitties

The fact that there are any sightings is something to be positive about. You have to hold onto the hope that Kovie is out there. I personally think he's spooked and may even be slightly disoriented. He'll turn up. atback


----------



## RachandNito

I hope so. Because if he's out there galavanting and having an adventure and the time of his life while his mommy and auntie are growing physically sick with worry, he is going to be in SO much trouble when he gets home!! And it sort of sounded like that's what he's doing by the description of his last sighting. His punishment will be to wear an outfit similar to this one out in public on a trip to Petco. And maybe spend the night with Nibbler. :twisted:










Don't wanna get too ahead of myself though. :|


----------



## Susan

Awww...I was really hoping you would find him today, as I'm sure you were. I shall keep hoping for good news and you should too, even though I know it's very frustrating and very hard to remain hopeful. We're all keeping our fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## my5kitties

Oh no!! Kovie, come home soon!! Auntie has a terrible punishment planned for you. (Though the thought of him in that outfit is rather funny. :lol


----------



## RachandNito

Shh, if he knows he's going to be grounded then he's going to take longer to come home! The little scamp. Still, I don't wanna jump to conclusions. There could easily be something stopping him from coming home.


----------



## stevescott213

****. I was hoping there would be some good news about Kovie. I'll continue to keep my fingers crossed here.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Keeping all fingers and paws crossed over here for Kovie. We had kitty disappear when I was about 7 years old, she was gone for a year. Then one day she just showed up. Please keep us psoted. atback


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

I know this may sound silly, but have you thought of starting a facebook campaign to find Kovie? You could put a bunch of pictures of him and a brief write up of the area he went missing.. You never know. Lots of exposure on Facebook.


----------



## RachandNito

Yep, we've actually hooked up with a group centered in Whitewater called "Community Cat" and they have been helping us SO much. Lots of people drive through the area, doing TNR, transports to the Spay/Neuter clinic, helping with foster animals etc. They lent us a cat trap, and are making new postings on their page every day. Word is spreading, we've just got to find him soon! 

If Kovie comes home on his own, we're donating the reward money to them.


----------



## marie73

I keep checking on this thread, hoping for good news. 

I haven't given up hope. atback


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks Marie, that means a lot. I know you are missing someone a lot today too.


----------



## RachandNito

Mwahah, they have free heat! The sliding door is going to be left ajar for him tonight.


----------



## kittywitty

I'm praying for Kovie to come home soon. Keeping paws crossed.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Heres hoping your sister wakes up to find Kovie safe and warm back home!


----------



## RachandNito

Happy Birthday Twins

If he returned within the hour, he'd still make it for his birthday. But that's wishful thinking. Goodnight everyone, I'll probably post tomorrow.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

I keep checking this thread as well hoping to hear about his return! It sounds like you've got a whole army keeping an eye out for him, I have no doubt he will be found! 

Happy Birthday to your beautiful babies!


----------



## RachandNito

Morning comes with still no sign. Sarah and I must both go back to class today. It's not going to be easy. I, for one, have very long difficult Mondays without having this burden on my chest. It's hard to shake the nervous, anxious feeling that I feel deep inside my core, and to concentrate on the normal things. I've had to work every single early morning shift at the shelter, no one will step up to cover for me so I can go spend a night with my sister, and each day it gets more difficult. I just want this to be behind us so badly, for this whole nightmare to be over. I can't make it back down to Whitewater until Tuesday, and I'm counting down the hours. Luckily I don't have work so I'll be able to spend the night.


----------



## RachandNito

One class down, and it really sucked. My heart is ill all I can focus on is that Kovie is out there still. I decided that I'm going to go tonight, even if I have to work in the morning. I'm not sleeping well anyways. I feel the best when I am out there searching, not an hour away hanging on to my phone and waiting desperately for updates. We were really hoping we'd get some calls today, at least one but all his silent. There were cat tracks that appeared overnight near the trap we set this morning, but my sister had seen another tabby in the area so that to me isn't some big sign. We do believe that Kovie would definitely be suspicious about the trap, especially because it has been used many times and probably smells bad. But a lot of the cats in the area are trap savy and so would know to not go in, which would explain the tracks going around it. And we're not even sure we can trust the sightings any more. For all we know, both were false and he hasn't actually been seen yet. But where could he be!? How can a cat just disappear? None of it makes sense.

We just want this nightmare to be over :-(


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

I'm so sorry Rachel! We were all really hoping for some good news this morning. Still praying for a quick and safe return of your precious Kovie


----------



## konstargirl

I'm so sorry to hear. Still hope you find him soon.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

I gave my sister a picture of Kovie (I hope that is ok) because she makes the trip to Whitewater a few times a week from Verona. She will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## RachandNito

Awesome, thank you so much Becky. If she feels like driving through the neighborhood, he was lost on Blooming Field Drive off of Tratt St.


----------



## RachandNito

Day 6 going on to Night 7. No sightings today. A few helpful people called with tips on finding lost cats. At least it's comforting to know that some people care. We're planning on driving the neighborhood for a while tonight and then perhaps "staking out" the trap area, since there were tracks last time. And then tomorrow we're thinking about moving it back near our back door. Does anyone have any suggestions on where best to put it?


----------



## Vivid Dawn

I dunno where you could put it... but as I was trying to catch a cat with no luck last weekend, I was told by another TNR person to use Sardines as bait. She said she's never NOT caught a cat with those. I wonder if anchovies would work? Anything really smelly, I guess. I used tuna (as I'm poor, and get that for free from the food bank), and it worked...but the cat took all day about finally getting to it.


----------



## RachandNito

Well tonight had an interesting twist. There was a huge **** in the garage going through the trash. We decided to move the trap back to home. Because if anything we'll catch that **** and drive it far away. We could definitely see Kovie getting spooked by a ****. Now I'm feeling spooked though because I have read that raccoons can kill cats. I don't see Kovie as being the kind to stand and fight though. He would run away as fast as he could. But perhaps this **** is the reason for him not coming home? Who knows?


----------



## konstargirl

Hm.. interesting. Maybe this can be a clue.. keep us updated.


----------



## RachandNito

Yea we were knocking on more doors tonight and a lady nearby invited us in and we talked for a while. She lent us another trap, and also definitely feels that a **** in the area could have scared Kovie. We've spotted him up a tree and so we've got one trap in our garage containing the same tuna he was after in the trash, and one near the tree. We are hoping to rid our area of that **** and drive him far, far, away. At least it's a goal to focus. The lady who we spoke to has a cat that has disappeared for weeks at a time in the area, and she was very encouraging to us. I just hope we get some sign of him soon.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

I would suggest having a really well made trap, or taking the **** immediately! I trapped a **** once... it was about 11pm by the time I realized there was something in the trap and it was a **** instead of a cat. "Well, I'll just let it sit there all night, and call Animal Control in the morning", I thought.
Next morning when I went to feed the cats, the **** was gone...and the pin that holds the 'back' door to the trap shut, had been wiggled out and the door nudged open. They're smart little critters!


----------



## RachandNito

The second we catch that **** we are driving him far out into the country. Right now, with no leads, it's a goal for us to focus on at least. He's still up that tree, I think he got spooked. Hopefully the scent of tuna on his way down will tempt him.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

I really think this could work! I really am hoping to log on in the morning to see you found him.


----------



## RachandNito

That **** was back looking through old pizza boxes in our garage. Smart **** avoided the trap though, no sign of him any more. He is huge. It's scary

Still no sign of Kovie though :-/


----------



## Time Bandit

Oh, poor Kovie. I can't imagine what you, your sister, and family are going through right now. Come home Kovie! (And go somewhere else Mr. Raccoon!)


----------



## RachandNito

Oh I hope you don't ever have to go through something like this. It's the worst feeling I've ever experienced in my whole life this far. I would never wish to put this on _anyone_. I don't ever remember feeling this much anxiety and sadness when a loved one passed away. I think it's about closure... when someone dies, at least you know. But we must go day by day with no closure, stuck in a repeating phase of the grief cycle, driven each day by the hope that he's out there, yet tortured by all the unanswered questions, wondering if we'll ever get those answers.

When I do sleep, I dream about nothing else now... every night it's some different scenario of finding him. I hope this is a good sign. Like Greenport Ferals, Sarah feels a strong connection to Kovie and she fully believes he is still out there. And so do I. Though we've gotten no more sightings, we have met some really wonderful people so far who truly want to help us. Motivated by nothing but compassion, empathy, and a love for cats and NOT the reward money.

It's just nerve wracking, dealing with the nearby trailer park. There are plenty of good meaning people there but there are also a lot of creeps and scum bags as well. We've debated going door to door knocking through there... on one hand maybe they've taken him in. But on the other hand we still just don't see Kovie letting someone catch him. Unless he found the back door of some apartment and mistook it for his own door (many of them are VERY similar looking) we just don't see him letting himself be captured. 

And as far as the raccoon. Yes, it does concern us a great deal. I have read many places that raccoons can and will prey on cats. But it always says that cats only get severely hurt or killed when cornered and they stand and fight. Kovie would never stand and fight. He'd definitely be totally spooked though, and he runs very fast. Quite fast compared to the ****, who hobbles along pretty slowly from what we've observed. So maybe the area **** is what scared him? Who knows. He disappeared for now but we have a feeling he'll be back. We're trying sardines in our traps now, and may try old slices of pizza next since this is what the **** was going after the last time he was in our garage. We searched the neighborhood quietly from 3:30 this morning until 5 AM. We crawled in the cold, snow, and mud on our hands and knees, checking under all the decks and in every imaginable place around the area he was last supposedly sighted. Who knows if it was even him that guy sighted, or if he's moved? I did shine a cat in a nearby field. It ran across the busy street and we followed it to its yard. That's where we met the nice lady who chatted with us for a while, and lent us the second trap. 

Gah, I am just no longer myself any more. Sarah and I can hardly think of anything else besides Kovie. We have a lot of anxiety, and a lot of adrenaline and I think it's made us both lose our appetites. We're down to half heartedly picking at one or two meals a day. I know it's very important to take care of ourselves during this time, but it's very hard when we feel so unlike ourselves. My whole core body feels this tightness, and my stomach feels small and compressed and I feel no hunger, only nausea when I try to eat a decent amount of food. Our sleep is fitful, and comes in short interrupted bursts. We wake up in the mornings and it is the worst time, starting the day with that horrible anxiety. At least, once we've done all we could for the day, we feel we can sleep just a little easier, knowing we have tried.

Hoping for some answers soon, and trying so hard to stay strong. Sorry for rambling


----------



## Susan

You're right...the hardest part is not knowing. I can't think of anything else you can do, but I do hope you get some good news soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, your sister and Kovie.


----------



## RachandNito

Me too. If only someone would call with a sighting, it would bring such a ray of hope. We don't know, because of the other iffy sightings, if he's maybe still stuck in a garage or not, or what could possibly be happening to him right now. It sucks, it really really sucks :-(


----------



## Greenport ferals

So few clues. You're right; the raccoon could have scared him. Like you said, I doubt there was a fight. But the raccoon provides a clue that there might have been something different about that one night that Kovie didn't come back. Unlike all the other nights that he did come back. 

He went missing in a small time frame after dinner. Possibly scared by a raccoon. It was dark. That makes it unlikely that a person saw him and picked him up. Where would a young cat go for safety? 

There is another scenario that comes to mind. After looking at Kovie's photos in the other thread, he is one gorgeous cat. Anyone who likes cats would love a cat like that. It's possible that Kovie stayed out all night, scared by a raccoon, and someone saw him the next day and adopted him on the spot without really caring that he was obviously someone's much-loved pet. Now he's inside and can't get back to you.

I once picked up a stray kitten from a city street and kept him. I didn't advertise that I'd found him. I did at least check the classifieds and kept an eye out for flyers. I could have done more. But I knew I could offer him a great home and I wanted to keep him. He's 12 now. 
I'm just saying - someone could have really fallen for your cat.


----------



## RachandNito

But where would he go? It just seems like we have searched everywhere we possibly can. As for someone picking him up... I just don't know. Yes, he is definitely a gorgeous cat who anyone would love to have but there are a few holes in that story... for one he is skittish around strangers and I have a hard time seeing him let someone catch him- he barely lets me and Sarah catch him when he's outside. He follows us on walks but darts off when he knows we're trying to pick him up. Always, ALWAYS wary of strangers we pass, unlike Binx who runs right up to them. Unless he went up to one of the similar looking apartment doors, or someone else's door in a panic, I don't see how he'd have wound up on someone's house. On top of that, we have gone door to door, searching and searching, if he was in someone's house nearby, surely they know by now, have seen a flier... It seems like the whole neighborhood knows. Another major thing is that Kovie does not like to poop in the litter box. If he's in someone's house it's only a matter of time before he has an accident. He begs to be let out so badly that if he doesn't get his way, he'll poo on the floor right by the door. No matter how cute the cat, how long would someone tolerate that kind of behavior from a cat they just picked up off the street? If he did get picked up, we hope it's only a matter of time before he gets out again, and hopefully comes home.

As for the raccoon. It definitely could have scared Kovie, and that **** was in our garage at 7 PM- the same time that Kovie went outside. So that story could fit. Maybe the **** has made a den nearby and Kovie knows it, and was so traumatized that he won't come back until that **** is gone. Maybe... But we're focusing on trapping that **** and removing him from the area. It's at least a goal to focus on. He clearly was no interested in the tuna last night, bypassing it to search for scraps of old pizza. We are using sardines now... does anyone have any other good tips for the best bait for catching coons? This **** seems very smart and wily- the second time I opened the door to the garage to see him right there in front of me he simply looked me right in the eye, stuck his head back into the pizza box, grabbed a chunk of old crust and then trotted out of the garage leisurely. He is absolutely huge. 

This is day 7. Not that long compared to some of the stories I've read here. But every day that goes by seems more crushing and hopeless. We still feel that he is alive and out there, because no explanation can explain how he would be removed from this earth without a sign. But always wondering... is he cold? Is he hurt? Is he hungry? Is he scared?


----------



## Greenport ferals

It's a really good thing that he's wary of strangers. A really good thing. That eliminates a lot of scenarios. My cats were the same way, and I was thankful for it. They could never be cat-napped.

He has to be shut in somewhere. That is the best possible explanation.


----------



## RachandNito

It makes perfect sense! But the question is where! So frustrating

Lord, give me the strength to make it through this. Need to think positive.


----------



## konstargirl

Always think positive!! >< I hope you find him this week! He's really cute.


----------



## Straysmommy

If he was looking for food, where would he go? I understand you don't live in an urban area, in urban areas the ones most likely to have seen a lost cat are the strays' colony carers.


----------



## Straysmommy

I hit sent with my elbow by mistake, LOL

I was going to say that if you really suspect someone took him in, the ones to ask are the vets in the area. There's a big chance they would've taken him for a check-up.

Also, where would he go to drink water?


----------



## Susan

The best bait to use for trapping raccoons is peanut butter and marshmallows. If you use tuna or sardines, you might end up with someone else's cat! Is the trap sufficiently big enough for the raccoon? If it's essentially a tight squeeze, he/she might not go in it.


----------



## RachandNito

Today we spoke to more people at local organizations. One of the ladies at "Touched by a Paw" got us very scared, saying that his life was in severe danger if he really has been stuck in a garage. And so we printed new fliers, urging people to check their garages and also "guilting" them saying he was part of our family, and that there are children missing him, in hopes that someone will see it and if they did take him, they may feel bad. 

So we returned home and mapped out all the garages and then went door to door once again, asking people to open their garages and sheds for us if they were closed, and marking which ones are open and also we found out that a few people have been gone several weeks, ruling them out. The people we talked to have all seen the flier and they have all promised they have their eye out. 

It has definitely been long enough that if he's stuck in a garage or shed it really could be starting to be too late. The lady at Touched by a Paw thinks that someone must have him, maybe stole him and took off his collar... who knows. We are just praying and praying that somehow he finds his way back to us soon. 

We also got the location of nearby feeding stations and notified the people who do the feeding to keep a lookout.


----------



## RachandNito

Straysmommy said:


> If he was looking for food, where would he go? I understand you don't live in an urban area, in urban areas the ones most likely to have seen a lost cat are the strays' colony carers.


We just aren't sure. We always thought he was smart enough to come home, he always did before. We also know of some people in the trailer park who have been feeding cats under their trailer and believe me we visit those areas often. We also got the location of the local organizations' feeding stations and we are gonna pay those a visit and have the care takers keep an eye out for him too. As for water... I don't know. There has been plenty of wetness and melting these past few days so I guess he'd get his water that way?

I am SO worried about him.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Rachel I am SO sorry. I have been checking this thread multiple times a day, hoping so badly for some good news. If my car would make it I would come look, but it just can't take the four hour drive. I wish I could do something to help. I would knock on the doors at the trailor park, I'd rather deal with creeps and at least know whether or not they have my cat.


----------



## librarychick

I've been following this thread since it started and I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you guys.

Hopefully you find Kovie and bring him home safe, good luck! Me and my kitties are sending good thoughts for you.


----------



## RachandNito

Today has been strange We spent hours going door to door, making people open their garage. There seem to be endless garages but we are doing our absolute best. The lady at Touched by a Paw had us feeling so disturbed that at one point in the night we were just feeling desperately horrible. She basically told us that he was either trapped in a garage and it's too late, or that someone stole him. She said that if he could he WOULD come home right now. And so obviously we were very upset. We decided to go back and visit with the lady who invited us in yesterday, who'd told us to keep her informed but we'd forgotten to get her name and number! So we went back and stayed at Jan's house for an hour, hearing her stories of her own cat, Nigel, and how he'd disappeared for 3 whole weeks when he was two years old, simply to go on a hunting journey. He has gone on several similar journeys now. She fully did not believe what the lady at Touched by a Paw told us (in fact, she thinks that lady is pretty jaded, having dealt with her before). 

We pulled up some overhead maps of the area and found a patch of forest with paths not more than three blocks, just outside the trailer park Seeing as Kovie loved going on hikes at the state park, we know he has been exposed to woods and unfamiliar territory before. We know he loves exploring the woods, we've seen it on our hikes. And we know that there are tons of mice in the area, with corn from last year littering all the fields. We still cannot see him allowing himself to be caught by a stranger and he's not caught in a garage, at least not nearby. So we have some hope that he may be out in those woods on an adventure. Not sure if I should be giving him "human" emotions, but Kovie did have a bit of an attitude in the time leading up to his disappearance. And he'd had a bath the night before. So maybe, just maybe, he's out there.

Binx hasn't been out on a walk lately. We're putting on his lighted collar and the harness and taking him with us to do a walkby of those woods tonight. After that we might focus some day time search efforts in those woods. 

Jan spoke of having the connection, and told us a story of her cat Rodney, who was lost forever. She told us that she "just knew" and could feel it deep in her heart that he was gone after a year. It's so hard to stay positive knowing that sometimes cats _do_ disappear without a trace, but Sarah feels in her heart that Kovie is not gone from this word. The two of them have the most close and beautiful bond. Chica is staying at her house in Whitewater, because she brings comfort to Sarah. She's so much like her brother you see. I've got plenty of brats to deal with at home anyways, though I do miss my little princess when I am back in Madison.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Don't let the woman at Touched by a Paw get you down Rachel, I think it is utterly inappropriate that she is giving you such negativity, because being negative won't help the situation one bit!! I hope bringing Binx out will help to lure Kovie home.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks. Binx was great just now. It was pretty muddy and wet, and he was a great sport. Very enthusiastic. He even called out the entire time. Like he knew what he was doing. We used to use a similar technique when we were trying to catch him at my parents house. He'd play "catch me if you can" and we'd get his sister to come walking with us. He couldn't resist joining in and he'd follow!

So no more late night escapades, besides calling out at night, because we truly feel that if he was in the direct area he'd know how to get home. But we can see how easily he'd feel lost over in those woods, and they AREN'T far at all really. So Sarah can focus on hikes with Binx- something they'd always loved doing. Have a little fun, search for Kovie at the same time.


----------



## Kobster

Rachel, if it helps, my boyfriends cat Hazelnut went missing for two months once, and turned out she had been trapped in a neighbors shed that whole time. She was found alive. All hope is NOT lost at this point. Cats are amazingly resourceful creatures. Keep the faith. Will be praying for Kovies safe return.


----------



## Straysmommy

Of course she's wrong - I posted the story about our stray spending a month in the storage room and coming out thinner, hungry, a bit shocked and that's all. Cats have 9 lives and, the way you've searched, you would've found him already if he wasn't alive.

I never lived in a non-urban area, so I can't even start to imagine what one looks like, but I imagine that if there were any restaurants, garbage bins, hospitals, food stores, markets, you would've posted fliers there...


----------



## Straysmommy

Kobster, we posted the same thing at the same time LOL You beat me, yours was *2* months!


----------



## furryfriends251

Mikey had gone missing a few months ago for 4 days. I looked what I had thought was everywhere for him. Finally, one night while I was searching, I heard meowing from the bunkhouse (my sisters 6' by 6' room outside) - somehow he had managed to sneak in while my younger sister was grabbing something from there. My older sister, who's room is the bunkhouse, was gone at college at the time so we never thought he'd be in there. Course, we never told her about that whole thing either, because she hates Mikey He didn't even go to the bathroom the whole time in there - but did he ever have to go when I brought him to my room and he used the litterbox! I never would have thought a cat could have that big of bladder....

The same sort of thing happened to Milo though it was for a longer time, about 6 days maybe? He was locked under our nieghbors house, we had looked in there several times but never saw him. Then one of them heard meowing in the middle of the night coming from under their house - they called us (it was about 2 am) and let him out so he ran to our house. He was hungry and thirsty after that ordeal but really non the worse for the wear.

I'm praying for Kovie and you - I really hope you find him soon!


----------



## RachandNito

We've still got more sheds to search, it might be time to bug even more neighbors tomorrow. ;-) We are not going to give up on Kovie. He is too special. We know he's out there.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

I know you will find him!


----------



## RachandNito

Mornings are the worst. For some reason we wake up feeling terrible anxiety and worry. It rained and even snowed a little last night. I just hope he's not wet and cold :-(


----------



## RachandNito

Today has been hard and it's only starting. It snowed a lot, and we are absolutely worried sick.


----------



## Alpaca

Prayers for you and Kovie. Hope it turns out alright. Don't give up.


----------



## konstargirl

Don't give up!!! I hope you find him soon.


----------



## RachandNito

With the possibility of him being trapped in a nearby garage starting to be ruled out in our heads, we are wondering what you guys think. 

With him being skittish around strangers, is it more likely he was taken in?

Is he on some cat adventure that he just randomly decided to go on?

Injured, lost, scared somewhere?

There are just so many questions. We feel he is out there, but it's a big BIG world to find one tiny cat in. :-/


----------



## Time Bandit

Oh Kovie. Come home soon pretty boy!

I'm so sorry he hasn't returned yet.  You are all in my thoughts, and I hope Kovie is found real soon.


----------



## MowMow

I looked back in the posts but didn't see...on your flyers did you offer a reward?

If he *IS* in someone's home offering cash might loosen up their grip on him and entice them to call.

Every time I see a new post by RachanNito I check right away hoping it'll say that he's come home. I'm hoping and praying for his s afe return.


----------



## RachandNito

We have offered a reward. At first we just mentioned it but we have replaced all the fliers since it rained and gone door to door with the new ones, and they all say in big bold letters 

$100 REWARD no questions asked

We also speak of in our fliers how much he means to us, and how his family cries over him every day and night. Because it is true. Hoping that if someone did take him and wants to keep him they'll have enough heart to give him back. But also... he has litter box issues and is "texture trained" to grass. So he would definitely have accidents if the people who took him overlooked that. He would be begging to get out, and he door darts... so even if someone did manage to catch him I just feel he'd get out. Sooner that later. But who knows?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

I don't think he is in someone's house. I _feel_ like he was out in the woods exploring a a little too long, and maybe got disoriented and lost. I of course am no psychic and could be 100% wrong but I think you are getting closer by looking in the woods. I would also look in trees, in case he got spooked by another animal. 

I keep checking and checking HOPING Kovie is back with you.


----------



## RachandNito

Hope is really all we have now. And another awesome cat who wants to help look for his brother. Binx is wonderful, keeping out spirits up with his humorous antics and his upbeat attitude. With the snow from today, we aren't sure if we'll take him to look, since he doesnt' like walking in the snow too much. But it should be receding by tomorrow already.

I just have to remind myself- think of all the wild animals. They survive the snow and cold just fine. Think of the ferals too. Like I said, I just need to constantly find ways to keep my hope alive. All of you here are such a big help.


----------



## kittywitty

I am so sorry that Kovie hasn't made his way back home yet. I keep checking this thread hoping he has. Please try and be positive and you know you always have us for support!! I am sending prayers your way.


----------



## LilRed

Kovie please come home!!!!!


----------



## RachandNito

Lowest night time temperature in the 10-day forecast is 23 degrees F. Is this a reasonable temperature for a cat roaming outside to still be alright? With this weather, today has been especially hard. I just hate to think of him wet and cold.


----------



## suwanee

I too feel Kovie is out there. I think the "scared up a tree" in the woods scenario is a good possibility. Keep your spirits up so you can think clearly to search - you are doing an awesome job. 

You are the best family any cat could ever want, and I just know he will come home to you.

Kovie, sending thoughts your way.....go home.....make some noise so someone will hear you.


----------



## Susan

Yes, cats can survive in 23F weather, but I understand your concern. I too hate to think of him wet and cold. We will just have to hope that he's found a nice sheltered spot. I can only think that he left his territory (perhaps chased by the raccoon or something else) and he's now disoriented. I do hope you find him soon.


----------



## Straysmommy

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I don't think he is in someone's house. I _feel_ like he was out in the woods exploring a a little too long, and maybe got disoriented and lost. I of course am no psychic and could be 100% wrong but I think you are getting closer by looking in the woods. I would also look in trees, in case he got spooked by another animal.


Amazing, I was refraining from saying almost exactly the same words!! Except my feeling is that he was spooked and that's why he got lost in the woods.


----------



## Dave_ph

LilRed said:


> Kovie please come home!!!!!


 
Exactly


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Hoping that no news is good news. Still praying for Kovies safe return.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

I was hoping the same...


----------



## RachandNito

Just assume that no news is bad news. The constant checking of my computer makes me more sick at heart, I can't bear to come on here day after day, he's still not here. My posts may slow down for a while unless he's found :-(

We're still looking.


----------



## Susan

I can understand why you feel the way you do. As you know, we're all keeping and fingers crossed and praying you find Kovie...and soon.


----------



## RachandNito

Today I have gotten support from my friends at school and I'm feeling slightly less depressive. Still so worried though. We are gonna keep searching those woods- at the very least Binx gets to hike like he loves to, and we can find peace with nature. Today we figured we might as well try something crazy and I'm gonna bring my dog Jerry. He's great with cats, loves em, and he might just be able to spot him in those woods. If he did, he'd sure let us know. And he can cover way more ground more easily that us. He helped me find Chica once when she got lost in Madison for 5 hours. Seems like we've tried everything else.


----------



## catloverami

I hope Kovie is found soon. That's a great idea using your dog. I would even consider seeking out a person with a trained tracking dog (bloodhound or other) to see if they can find Kovie.


----------



## RachandNito

We have sought out such a sevice but none exists in Wisconsin. With my interest in animal behavior this is something I have thought about looking into doing myself some day. Maybe I can pave the way in Wisconsin for it. I've heard like in California, they get a lot of success.


----------



## RachandNito

“To love is to risk losing. To hope is to risk pain. To try is to risk failure, but risk must be taken because the greatest hazard in life is to risk nothing.”

“Many of the great achievements of the world were accomplished by tired and discouraged people who kept on persevering.”


----------



## Straysmommy

Those are two awesome quotes. Could you tell me the source, as I mean to quote them? I so identify with them!

Is there not even one rescue dog in the area? That'd be the best help...


----------



## RachandNito

I just found them online, I already lost my source, sorry! :-/

But yea, we've looked into it and there are just not any around. I did call a search and rescue dog organization but they didn't even sound like they would consider my request, or take it seriously. "These days are trained to find humans and human bodies" 
Plus by now, his scent trail might be cold. It has snowed, melted, rained, and snowed again since he's been lost and today it is really melting a lot.


----------



## RachandNito

We're still going to those woods, toiling through snow and mud and exhausting ourselves. We seem to end up lost almost every time we go. It's easy to see how anyone would get lost there, especially a little cat. We came to a rise and spotted a neighborhood we haven't fliered yet, just outside the woods and so we got fliers to every house there. We are hoping that by visiting the woods, if he is in there, we might leave a scent trail for him to come home.

We're doing all we can. Kovie needs to meet us half way here. Just hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

*hugs*

Still praying for Kovie.


----------



## my5kitties

Still praying for Kovie's safe return. *hugs to you and your sister*


----------



## Time Bandit

I can't image how you all must be feeling...I'd be a wreck if my kitty was still out there. I continue to send all the thoughts and positive energy I can up to WI. I hope you get some news soon! Come home sweet Kovie!


----------



## RachandNito

It's a horrid feeling, it truly is. It sits deep inside you, a heavy weight that you cannot lift, that stays with you at all times. You can't ignore it, can hardly focus on anything besides it. Scenarios of what happened that night keep playing in my head, each one seeming likely in my mind. The feeling is heaviest in the morning when you first open your eyes and come to your senses. It crashes upon you, overwhelming, almost suffocating. Throughout the day you slowly build up hope, going to bed at night just knowing you have done what you can that day. My sister and I are so close, together we are trying to be as strong as we can. Day by day, I hope we can get through this waiting game. And I hope there is a light at the end of this tunnel, an end where Kovie is reunited with his family. And if not, an end where we can find happiness and acceptance. 

*sigh*


----------



## raecarrow

I'm sorry you haven't been able to find Kovie yet. ((hugs))


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Oh Rach, I'm so sorry that you and your sister are still searching for your precious Kovie. Every day I pray that he will turn up safe and sound. I won't stop praying for him and you all until he is found.


----------



## suwanee

I know when I'm battling with a crisis, the mornings are the worst time for me, too. I feel just like you do - crushed in the mornings when I first remember the problem. 

Could you start looking for Kovie first thing in the mornings? Even if it is just to post something online or make some new fliers, or call the shelters. It would give you a goal to get you going, and I think if you went out and looked, the fresh air and walking would do you good.

Just a thought about what works for me. 

Kovie, meet your family - they want you home.


----------



## RachandNito

Yea, I can't always be there in the morning because I work and go to school in a different city. But I'm pretty sure Sarah gets up every morning and does stuff.


----------



## konstargirl

I sure hope he comes back. I'll be checking it everyday.


----------



## RachandNito

We have reached a point where we just don't feel that searching is doing any good. Kovie is either very far and very lost and it is up to him to allow himself to be found, or he is safe in someone's home. Perhaps he'll make it back some day. But for now, all we can do is wait and hope that we get a call some day, or that he wanders on back and in the meantime we are preparing ourselves for life without him.

We have a color ad with a picture in the city paper that everyone gets. So maybe that'll get some calls in. Who knows. *sigh*


----------



## Susan

I'm so sorry Rachel. But you're right, they're does come a point where continued searching is fruitless and it takes its toll on everyone involved. About the only other thing you can do (and I suspect you've done this already) is to send a copy of Kovie's picture to all of the vets and shelters in the area and ask them to please let you know if a cat matching his picture comes in. 

I'll still keep my fingers crossed that good news will come your way at some point in the near future. I'm so sorry for both you and your sister. This decision and the entire situation must be heartbreaking. atback


----------



## RachandNito

> This decision and the entire situation must be heartbreaking.


More than anyone may know.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

So sorry Rachel *hugs*


----------



## konstargirl

Aww!! So sorry.  

Still have hope.


----------



## LilRed

So sorry Kovie hasn't been found yet. I'm gonna believe he is off having a good time on an adventure, perhaps in another home somewhere, and that he is healthy and happy, having no idea what torture he has put you & your sister through. And I will keep hoping & praying he comes home.


----------



## toll_booth

Any luck setting up a cat-sized trap?

And yikes, not even a confirmed visual sighting of him yet. That place a couple days ago where that neighbor said she possibly spotted him, maybe your next search area could be there?

Also, are any of the houses in your area raised above the ground, allowing animals to get underneath?


----------



## RachandNito

We have three traps

The two sightings were unreliable. One was on our street, and if he was there we know he would come home. He knows his way home in the neighborhood. The other, though unreliable, has a trap set in the area. Caught nothing but a possum so far. 

There is a trailer park nearby. So yes, there are houses raised off the ground that he could get under. And we searched extensively and gave out countless fliers. Even so, we believe it's close enough that if he came out he'd find his way home. We have found every single cat in that trailer park on our searches so many times that we can recognize each one of them. But no Kovie.


----------



## Straysmommy

No one knows where Prince comes from. It's a mystery, because my neighborhood is a rare case of a neighborhood enclosed by 3 very major traffic arteries that cats do not cross. The 4th. side is the city's huge central park, where of course no one lives. Yet he seems like a house cat, so I went crazy putting ads and talking to people everywhere trying to find his owners (I didn't want to adopt him). The interesting fact is that if anyone had been looking for Prince, they wouldn't have been able to find him, because there was a good man around who, seeing him lost, fed him everyday, so Prince never made it to any feeding station. He didn't roam for food, he stayed put around this man. It was only when the good man was transferred to another branch of the supermarket that Prince, without a food source, immediately made himself visible in our building and my strays' colony and (if they'd been interested) his owners would've reunited with him in no time. My belief is that Prince crossed a tiny bridge across the park river, coming from another neighborhood where something spooked him out of his area. Just brainstorming here.


----------



## toll_booth

RachandNito said:


> We have three traps
> 
> The two sightings were unreliable. One was on our street, and if he was there we know he would come home. He knows his way home in the neighborhood. The other, though unreliable, has a trap set in the area. Caught nothing but a possum so far.
> 
> There is a trailer park nearby. So yes, there are houses raised off the ground that he could get under. And we searched extensively and gave out countless fliers. Even so, we believe it's close enough that if he came out he'd find his way home. We have found every single cat in that trailer park on our searches so many times that we can recognize each one of them. But no Kovie.


Cool. You using kibble or something related as bait? And are there any of his items out on the porch, such as a blanket or litter box? Forgive me if I sound impersonal; I'm just trying to go down the checklist here. And just remember, each step you take like that slightly improves Kovie's chances of coming home. A little bit here, a little bit there, and after awhile it can add up.

Also, as hard as it may be to do, don't forget to take care of yourself as well. The worst part about situations like these is that the rest of life continues on. Do mourn as you need to, but don't forget to take care of your studies, hygiene, time with friends, etc.


----------



## Greenport ferals

I've written here about my cat Pip, who first disappeared for a month, then a year later was gone from May until the day after Thanksgiving. She was given to long periods of absence. 
But one day Tigger disappeared. He was about 5 at the time and had never been missing overnight. Five days later, after days of torrential rain, he returned. One theory I had was that he'd crossed the small creek in his territory and hadn't been able to get back because it flooded. When the water finally receded, he came on home. 

Your search for Kovie has been exhaustive. You've left nothing undone that you could possibly do. Now, as hard as it is, you've got to let events take their course. Someone out there knows something or will see something.


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks toll booth we have done all of that. ALL of it and more. And yesterday we got even more fliers out- churches, stores, businesses. More houses beyond the woods he could be lost in. Sarah is going to counseling now to help her cope with this, for Kovie was so very special and such a huge part of her life. I still feel strongly that his soul is not gone from this world, and that he is out there somewhere. But where? That is the question that makes us crazy.


Two weeks. :-(


----------



## Heidi n Q

RachandNito said:


> I still feel strongly that his soul is not gone from this world, and that he is out there somewhere.


 Because of this, I strongly feel someone has taken him in. I think, if a cat were happy in its' home and it were able, it would come home. If you believe he has not passed on, then he must be held captive in someone else's home in such a manner that he is unable to get back to his heart-home.
atback


----------



## Salemcat2

I'm rooting for him to find his way home. You must be beside yourself in worry.


----------



## RachandNito

Another possible sighting. A lady saw his flier at the vet's office, she lives in a neighborhood we haven't fliered yet, short of a mile away. She said she saw what she describes as "a snow-shoe tiger looking cat" that definitely resembled the flier, and said that he was "prowling" along the edge of her backyard which is bordered by some woods. She said she saw him two days in a row, but hasn't seen him for the past two days. At the end of that road is a junk yard where the guys who run it keep a colony of cats. So there's a food source. It seems pretty far but at this point, you never know. And so we're gonna put up more fliers, go door to door, and possibly put a trap along the path he was seen walking. 

I really hope this leads somewhere. Please come home to us, Kovie.


----------



## Greenport ferals

This is promising. Wow....it sounds just like the way I finally recovered my Pip.

If this woman saw him twice, that means he hangs around. He could have been around other times, but she didn't happen to see him. 

I would take some bedding of his and an article of your sister's clothing too, along with food to leave. Please keep us posted.


----------



## RachandNito

I might be heading down to Whitewater tonight to help. For now Sarah is investigating the neighborhood by day, going door to door with fliers. She also just got done talking to the guys at the junk yard. They seem to really care about the cats they have there and I think we can trust them to keep an eye out. They have a flier. We're gonna look into setting the trap next.

I really hope it was him. I'm more than ready for this all to finally be over.


----------



## konstargirl

Oh wow! That maybe a possibility that he's still around. I hope that was him because you seem to missed her dearly.. Maybe you can contact the person that found the cat and see if that was really him or the person hat found the cat originally.


----------



## suwanee

Paws crossed.


----------



## Straysmommy

There's little more satisfying in life for a colony feeder / carer than to find the owners of one of our strays (owners who really care for their cat). We do everything in our power to help, so I'm sure these guys will be a lot of help. That said, most cats around here have several optional food sources, so they don't show up regularly. If someone asked me about one of the cats, it might take me days or even weeks to see that cat again and be able to compare to the photo. 

Re distance: most experts argue adamantly that cats won't go far, and they dissuaded me from looking for Prince's owners outside our neighbourhood. However, I believe that a disoriented cat can travel in the wrong direction very, very far, looking for food. I think some cats have excellent skills in finding their way back, and others a lousy one. 

But above all, I'm crossing my fingers too!


----------



## RachandNito

Kovie has stayed at so many different places in the past two years of his life, I wouldn't be surprised if his homing instincts are terrible. We have have taken him on hikes in the woods, making him comfortable and capable in unfamiliar places, but if he went too far and got disorientated it makes sense to me that Kovie may have just kept on going in the wrong direction. There are trails nearby, he could be hanging out in the woods and venturing into the neighborhood for food, who knows? I'm heading over later, since I'm the one more skilled with traps, and my mom and Sarah are in the woods hiking for now, seeing if they can see anything. Mostly, to see if there is any way he could cross a nearby creek to see if we can trust that as a search border.


----------



## Susan

I really hope this lead is the real thing and that this ordeal will soon be over for you, your sister and Kovie. Wishing you guys the best of luck.


----------



## Straysmommy

That's why I'm afraid of moving. I live by rent, and if I move now, Prince may very well get lost in the new neighborhood due to confusion, even if at first I stroll with him.


----------



## RachandNito

Another sighting, same street as the last one, from yesterday. Still not sure if it was Kovie or not, the man described him as having a "tiger face" and a "tan and white calico like" body. He was on a tree branch and was described as being cautious and apprehensive but not exactly scared. They did not approach him. They just got the fliers today, so please Lord, let this be him. Let this be over tonight. Or at least soon.


----------



## Straysmommy

omg, 2 sightings in the same area!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Hoping beyond hope!!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

I have not stopped praying since reading this thread, that Kovie would come home! Hoping that this is the real deal and Kovie will be home really soon!


----------



## RachandNito

I'll admit I haven't been the most diligent with my religion as of late, but last night as I lay there I prayed, and I really _prayed_. I put my heart and soul into it, and I reconnected with God like I haven't in a long time. And to have these calls come in today... it just feels right and I am hoping it was really him. I want him to come home so badly, as does my whole family and especially Sarah. Kovie has so many people behind him, wanting him to come home.

Please Kovie. Meet us half way here buddy.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

RachandNito said:


> I'll admit I haven't been the most diligent with my religion as of late, but last night as I lay there I prayed, and I really _prayed_. I put my heart and soul into it, and I reconnected with God like I haven't in a long time. And to have these calls come in today... it just feels right and I am hoping it was really him. I want him to come home so badly, as does my whole family and especially Sarah. Kovie has so many people behind him, wanting him to come home.
> 
> Please Kovie. Meet us half way here buddy.


Heres hoping for some answered prayers!


----------



## Straysmommy

Where's the racoon?


----------



## RachandNito

We caught a raccoon the other night, in the trap outside our back door. Not sure if it's the same raccoon but that raccoon is now living in a nature preserve over 20 miles away, same place as the little possom we caught.


----------



## Heidi n Q

OMG. Two sightings. *_crosses fingers, noses, whiskers and toes-es_*


----------



## konstargirl

Well that's great for the raccoon that it's going back in the forest, but I really want to hear "Kovie is back." ^_^


----------



## RachandNito

As do we, as do we. We have received another call from a person on Jefferson St, a possible third sighting. Is this Kovie or some other cat? One thing we are certain about is that these people must at least be seeing the same cat. We also got the address of someone on Jefferson who loves to feed the stray animals so we will be paying them a visit soon. 

We always seem to be a day behind him with these sightings. Hopefully we can catch up to him, or this mystery cat, soon.


----------



## Alpaca

Good luck with your search. Hopefully, it's him.


----------



## stevescott213

I have a good feeling about this. I think it is him. If there is someone on that street that is providing food that's also a good sign. He will probably stay in that area. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope Kovie is back home by the weekend.


----------



## Kobster

I'm praying for Kovies safe return to you as well Rach. May the kitty on Jefferson street be our very own Kovie!


----------



## Heidi n Q

_*squinches eyes really tightly closed and mutters thoughts/purrayers/thoughts/purrayers/thoughts/purrayers over and over for Kovie and his people to be reunited*_


----------



## RachandNito

Well we finally caught a cat in one of our traps over night. Not the right one, but it was one of the "target cats" from the trailer park feral color that the lady from Community Cat has been slowly working on catching. He's a huge, all black, burly, bloody faced tom and he'll be neutered and released now. Still no more signs of Kovie, we think he was laying low yesterday because lots of drunken college kids were being rambunctious all over town yesterday. Annoying. :-/


----------



## suwanee

Well at least some good has come of all this. Mr. BigBoy will maybe have a more peaceful life now.

Kovie, okay, stop your game and come home now. Seriously. Your family needs you.


----------



## Straysmommy

What happened when you were going around the street where the sightings were? Do you call Kovie and talk while searching? I talk a lot, because I find that my strays recognize my voice and then they're more likely to come out of hiding.


----------



## RachandNito

We searched all over, until it was dark and then we searched more. We have a trap in the yard where he was sighted twice, have spoken to the people who feed, and we continue to make our presence there known but no luck yet.


----------



## Dave_ph

Oh that's so encouraging.

I second that you walk around the area and call him. Mia made an escape 2 weekends ago. When I heard some cat hissing and saw another cat near the front of my house I was afraid the little girl would run off, get disoriented in her freight and get lost. I kept calling to her from my back yard and she finally showed up. Kovie should know your voice, make it loud but not a scream so he can recognize you.


----------



## RachandNito

We've tried calling, and we've also tried just walking silently. We aren't sure which one will work; somone told us that after this long he may be in "survival mode" and will not recognize our voice- that calling will cause him to run away. 

My family, including Sarah, is leaving for San Diego this weekend. I'm not going since I have a different spring break so I'll be in charge of the phones. It's going to be very hard for Sarah to leave during this time, but I feel a break from this stress will do her good. :-/


----------



## Heidi n Q

RachandNito said:


> We've tried calling ... somone told us that after this long he may be in "survival mode" and will not recognize our voice- that calling will cause him to run away.


I do NOT believe this at all. I do believe he may be in 'survival' mode but I do NOT believe that calling to him would cause him to run away.

When Mister was lost for almost a month, I saw him trot across the street in front of my car. My heart leapt, but I was sure Mister had already expired (29 days is a long time!) so I reminded myself that my heart *would* leap whenever I saw a black Tux kitty. I spoke to the kitty out my driver's side window ...

Imagine my SHOCK when the cat stopped, turned to look at me with a quizzical expression (_ears flicking back, forth and sideways_) and made a small meow! 
It was my Mister!
I threw my car in park and leapt out the door, leaving the corvette running and the door open w/ my purse inside. I was in a quiet neighborhood area, not a busy street, but I may have done the same thing even if it were a busy street.

Anyhow ... I could TELL that Mister recognized my voice but he'd been missing and searching the area for so long, he just wasn't sure he could trust his senses. I think I chased him around and around a tree and propane tank in someone's yard for about 4-6 circuits of the tree/tank. I finally stopped and hunkered down with my hand extended, not staring directly and speaking soothingly to him ... giving him the opportunity to relax and approach me w/out me chasing him and making him more nervous.

What I learned from all this:
Cats are more resourceful than we think. Don't give up. Keep searching.


----------



## Dave_ph

They'll remember a feeling of security with your voice so make it your voice. Let your voice carry but not a scream that distorts what he was familiar with.


----------



## Auntie Crazy

Definitely call, let him hear your voice and that of his owner. 

I've had cats escape and found them only because they responded to my voice. Granted, they hadn't been gone this long, but they were definitely freaked out, and still they responded when they heard me... so keep calling!

I pray for you guys every day.

AC


----------



## Straysmommy

Heidi, I remember you mention that story in passing on another thread, glad to hear some more details now. It's an amazing and so moving story!

My strays _live_ in survival mode. Yet they recognize my voice and it calms them down. Sometimes there'll be very loud, heart-wrenching cries from somewhere around I cannot see, bushes or under some car, so I raise my voice just a little above normal volume, and say "Who's crying and why?". Immediately there's total silence. Beats me why, but it's clear they've recognized that I'm around and calm down.


----------



## Straysmommy

When I'm looking for a cat, I even recite my plans for the day or sing children's songs, to make sure I keep talking and talking. Just in my normal tone and volume. That said, if Prince is hiding from another cat or a dog, he can be right next to me and not answer - so as not to blow his cover. It happened just a few minutes ago too. But as soon as he's free again, he runs up to me.

Maybe I should get my strays used to me singing always a certain song, so if I ever need to look for them, they'll recognize both the voice and the song.


----------



## RachandNito

Another possible sighting? This time three streets parallel to the last ones, three streets closer to his home. With the family leaving for San Diego, we can only pray that Kovie spends this week on the move home, as our active search efforts will be slow to absent this week. 

In other news, the beat up black cat we caught in the trap was/is very sick and too injured to be neutered at the time. Luckily, the lady who lent us the traps is quite passionate and stepped up to work with him, medicate him, and keep him in a kennel in her garage for a while until he gets better. The big guy has been dubbed "Stinky" and he is on the fast track to a vastly improved quality of life.


----------



## konstargirl

Aww!! Thanks for the update. I hoope you find Kovie soon and I hope the black cat will be okay..


----------



## Straysmommy

Thanks for updating us, Rachel. I was worried all day waiting for an update.

The people who informed of this last sighting are new ones? If so, it's already a lot of people identifying this cat as Kovie, so it's a hot lead!


----------



## RachandNito

New street, new person. She's also a feral feeder. 

One thing I've learned is that the city of Whitewater has a HUGE problem with strays and ferals, and tons of people feeding them. One good thing that has come of this is us getting in touch with the TNR group and getting involved, starting with Stinky. Hopefully we are going to stay in touch with them from now on, and help them in their mission to end the cat overpopulation in Whitewater. 

It's still hard to say whether it is really Kovie or not, but with this many sightings in this same area we are feeling very good about it. He's obviously not letting anyone get near him, and we believe his collar is still on. But I think it's up to Kovie now, to either let himself get caught or to find his way home. All the hiking he did with us, all the walks, all the hunting he did at my mom's house has been preparing Kovie for this. 

Come on buddy, you can do it. You've been gone too long, please come home.


----------



## Straysmommy

I wouldn't count on him taking the direction home at this stage. He's obviously lost track, or he would've gone back already. Now it's a question of narrowing and narrowing the area and times, until you identify where and when this sighted cat eats, then just showing up there and then. 

This feral feeder you mention should really try and take a photo of the sighting. I go down with my camera sometimes when I feed. I take photos of owners strolling with unleashed dogs through my colony and causing the cats anguish, and then threaten to report them to the police if they don't make sure to keep well away from my strays' colony. I also take photos of any cats I suspect to have been house cats due to their behavior. This is in case someone asks me for a lost cat, and I also visit the websites for lost cats often and compare to my photos. I also take photos of any neighbor that expresses themselves against feeding strays or anything negative about strays or cats - and threaten that if anything happens to one of the strays, they're suspect no. 1 for the police.


----------



## RachandNito

Yea we asked her to take a photo if he shows up again. It seems like he isn't showing up in the same place twice, or sticking around anywhere too long. Until we get a sighting and a call within minutes (instead of the next day) it doesn't seem like there is anything we can do. We can either hope he stumbles home or someone calls soon.


----------



## Jeanie

I so hope Kovie soon comes home!


----------



## Straysmommy

I wonder where he eats when not at her feeding station? This is my biggest mystery about my strays. Some of them only appear once in every few days. I can only conclude (and hope) they're eating at the other stray colony carers' feeding stations in my neighborhood (we are several, each on their street and area, and I have the phone numbers of some of them just in case I need to contact them about some lost or problem cat).

What I do with occasional strays is give them more attention than to the rest for a few days, even bringing them treats just for them or more treats than the rest, following them with the food bowl if they're too shy to eat with everyone and keep bolting away, lots of talking in loving tones and lots-lots of slow eye-blinking at them, and standing between them and the other cats while they eat so they feel protected and bond with me. This makes them permanent comers, never fails - especially if they're former house cats. I always tell myself I should stop doing this, because then the other carers have fewer cats and my budget suffers more and more, but I can only sleep in peace when I know I've fed them - in case the other feeders don't feed everyday. I'm just brainstorming, who knows, maybe one idea will help. I guess what I'm saying is: maybe try to find out from this feeder where the possible alternative food sources are, and give her some treats to use next time she sees this cat. I assume she knows there's a reward...


----------



## RachandNito

I just don't think he is sticking around anywhere long enough to put those methods to work. I will keep them in mind, however, and talk to the feeders. We have definitely been getting the names of people who do feed and have been in contact with those people.


----------



## Straysmommy

But he's been around the same area for about a week now...?


----------



## RachandNito

Perhaps, if the cat seen is indeed him. But never in the same place and by the sightings he appears to be on the moves. I don't know, it's so stressful and confusing! :-(


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Come on Kovie, just keep getting closer to home!


----------



## Kobster

STill praying for Kovie's safe return! There is still hope!


----------



## MowMow

Will there be someone around to check and see if he's come home while your sister is gone?


----------



## RachandNito

Her boyfriend is home. Binx is also there waiting for him, and so is my Cindy-Lou and her brother, my other sister's cat Rico. (Kovie's half sister and brother)


----------



## MowMow

I'm glad someone will be there to let him in when gets back.

I predict he'll wander home on his own exhausted and hungry. He will have a huge meal and then spend the next few days sleeping in his favorite spot, ready to greet your sister when she gets back


----------



## Alpaca

Good luck. I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## kittywitty

Praying for Kovie's return!!


----------



## melysion

come home soon Kovie!


----------



## toll_booth

It sounds like it may be him! But if not, do realize that being two weeks out now, it's almost certain that he is on the move. Cats' instincts may be to hide when they are scared, but eventually, the instinct to eat overrides that.

You ought to get some kind of civic merit badge when Kovie comes home!


----------



## RachandNito

Thanks MowMow, that would just be amazing. No news lately, it hasn't stopped raining in two days. :-/ Probably hunkering down in some shelter of some sort, maybe this weather will finally convince him that life is better in his home where his family is waiting for him.


----------



## TsMomma

Any new news on Kovie, or any more sightings? I hope he's found soon! My last cat went missing for 13 days, until we found him on the other side of a busy highway. YIKES! And another cat I had before that one, went missing for almost 2 months before being found. Keep up the search, and GOOD LUCK!! Kovie looks a LOT like my newest boy Harley. Even though Harley doesn't look too happy here! 

Keep us posted on Kovie!

KOVIE~~ PLEASE GO HOME!!!


----------



## RachandNito

Oh he looks so much like Harley! Except a bit different white markings otherwise that could be Kovie! 

The trail has grown cold but it hasn't stopped raining in three days so I think he's hiding somewhere. It still brings me great hope to hear these stories of cats returning after so long. I hope our story will end the same way as those.


----------



## Fyreflie

OH! Totally off topic but I was wondering what Atlas might look like when he's grown and I think he'll be really similar to Harley! What kind of cat is Harley?


----------



## suwanee

Still thinking of you and sending "go home" messages to Kovie. He'll have so many stories to tell.


----------



## Kamie

I log on here every few days even when I don't have time to post just to get an update on where this is up to. I was really hoping for both your sakes that he would have made it home by now, but the little tike is obviously having to much fun to come home just yet.

Don't lose hope. I'm sending lots of good vibes your way and I hope he comes home really soon.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

When my rescue, Daisy slipped out the door after being in my home for just one day, I was sure I'd never see her again. I didn't even know what her 'real' name was, and I live in a rural area with acres and acres of tall grass, brush, and woods. Daisy had been an indoor-only cat, but quite skittish in new surroundings. I contacted every neighbor within a three-mile area (10 houses) and just continued travelling the area looking for her, and calling her from home, in addition to leaving food for her. The raccoons would eat the food every night. She was gone 30 days (!!!) and on the 30th day there she was, sittng on the porch steps asking to be let in. Unbelievable.

If there are any businesses that make deliveries in the areas around you, you might ask if they could carry fliers with them. My local Domino's Pizza attached fliers on all their pizza boxes while Daisy was missing. Although the fliers yielded no responses, I was truly grateful to Domino's for their help.


----------



## TsMomma

Fyreflie said:


> OH! Totally off topic but I was wondering what Atlas might look like when he's grown and I think he'll be really similar to Harley! What kind of cat is Harley?


Hello Fyreflie!

My Harley is a Siamese Lynx-Point! I think a blue color? He's gotten darker stripes now. I have more pictures in my photo album on here! 

Still praying for Kovies safe return!!


----------



## tghsmith

yeti, the ex-ferals(tammi and smokey) and I are sending good thoughts to kovie, on a side note, while in the taming phase with smokey we tried some harness and leash training, he got scared at one point and bolted with the leash in tow.. I figured he would run a few yard and stop, no he just kept going.. four days of fliers and signs, searching the neighborhood woods every day for hours(I had visions of him hanging in at tree)emma watch cat alerted us that something was out on the patio in the dark, smokey came home, harness still on but no leash, scared, hungry, but not saying anything about the last four nights....


----------



## pookieboy

I lost my Lady for 15 days once. She just suddenly showed up one evening after dark, and none the worse for wear either! Yep, she was trapped somewhere for all that time. A cat can go without eating for a while but can a cat go without water for 15 days?? Here's hoping you're as fortunate as I was then. Good vibes going your way.


----------



## pookieboy

My cat Pookie went missing once for 4 or 5 days also. A neighbor was building a business/apt. bldg. acorss the street from my house. It was still under construction and I saw the front doors were often left open so the carpenters could come & go. [Ever meet a cat that DIDN'T go thru an open door?]. One morning I was backing my car out of the garage to go to work & so was looking out my rearview mirror. Lo & behold but who did I see looking out an open window on the 2nd floor...........POOKIE!!


----------



## RachandNito

We've ruled out the possibility of him being locked in a garage or shed somewhere... at least to the very best of our ability. We are just hoping he'll show up soon. :-/


----------



## Susan

RachandNito said:


> We are just hoping he'll show up soon. :-/


We're all hoping alongside of you Rachel.


----------



## RachandNito

Kovie's body may have just been found dead on the road with a broken neck by our friend's mom's coworker. The body was taken to her mom's house in Janesville and my parents are on the way to identify it. 

:-(


----------



## Dave_ph

Oh no.

But maybe its not Kovie


----------



## konstargirl

Oh wow! If that was Kovie, I'm sorry that you lost him. I hope that wasn't him. Did it look like him?


----------



## MowMow

Oh no....... I hope it's not Kovie.


----------



## Alpaca

Oh my. I truly hope it isn't him.


----------



## Straysmommy

Rachel, please let us know as soon as you can. Praying here...


----------



## suwanee

:sad


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Totally praying it isnt him.. Please let us know


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Please not Kovie


----------



## RachandNito

It looked just like him, but she was a female with no microchip. My family has taken her to the humane society and we are going to post on craigslist that we have found her.

Back to square one. (Huge sigh of relief)


----------



## MowMow

Oh thank goodness it wasn't him. Poor little girl.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Oh, wow. I am sorry for that cat, but so glad it wasn't Kovie. 
< Immense relief >


----------



## suwanee

Soooo glad it wasn't Kovie. RIP little girl.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Im soo sad that poor kitty lost her life, but super grateful it wasn't your Kovie... Come home soon Kovie!!! Your family misses you!


----------



## lovetimesfour

Praying for Kovie's safe return. Saint Gertrude, Patron Saint of cats, St Francis, Patron Saint of animals, and Saint Anthony, Patron Saint of lost things, please watch over Kovie and see him safely home soon.

I had read through the whole thread and was about to say this earlier, but you had just posted about the dead kitty. I, too am sad for that kitty and her humans, but happy for you and your sister that she is not Kovie.

It's kind of you to post a notice about her. I can't even imagine your distress, every pet lover's night mare.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

So glad it isn't Kovie, so sorry for the little girl.


----------



## Auntie Crazy

Wow, I think my heart just stopped and shudder-started back up again. Sooo glad it wasn't Kovie, so sad another cat was killed. :-(

I have been and continue to pray for Kovie's safe return!

AC


----------



## RachandNito

Tables turned from our scare earlier. Just had another sighting on Jefferson street. This time it's not from "yesterday" or "last night" but from "just now". They are on their way to look, maybe they'll catch up to him this time.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

*crosses fingers*

Is this further away or closer than last time?


----------



## RachandNito

Same place as the last three sightings.


----------



## TsMomma

Oh how terribly sad for that poor baby girl kitty. Thank goodness it wasn't Kovie, tho. Hopefully this newest sighting of the kitty will be Kovie!! All paws crossed!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Sorry I didn't see that you wrote "*another*". I hope this is him!!!


----------



## RachandNito

Me too, I really do. Still waiting to hear from my sister in Whitewater.


----------



## toll_booth

If it's the same area, with the same matching description, who knows. They just may have found him. It's gonna be a lot easier to rescue him once somebody confirms sighting him!


----------



## RachandNito

Once again he disappeared on them- the guy who saw him had misplaced his flier and ran to the neighbors to find one, but by the time he got back and called the cat had gone. They are walking the neighborhood now, calling, re-fliering, and they also set a trap by the place "Kovie" was last seen.


----------



## MowMow

....the FBI needs to hire this cat to help people entering the witness protection program.....


----------



## Auntie Crazy

MowMow said:


> ....the FBI needs to hire this cat to help people entering the witness protection program.....


Seriously!


----------



## love.my.cats

OMG Rachel, I really hope it is him and you guys are able to catch up with him soon. Hope you and your sister are doing okay!


----------



## lovetimesfour

Still praying for Kovie.


----------



## melysion

I keep coming back to this thread hoping for good news.

come back Kovie!


----------



## RachandNito

Crazy as it sounds, my sister was contacted by a pet psychic today. She offered her services for free so we figured "what the heck?" Well she felt Kovie was easy to connect to, and said she can tell he is a sweet heart and also a very funny little cat. She also felt that he was scared away by something and that is what has kept him from coming home. She also said she detect cement for some reason. Not sure if it's a coincidence or not, but less than a quarter mile away is a vast lot with huge piles of broken cement slabs. And so we put a trap there, even if it seems farfetched. If anything, she offered us hope to keep believing and praying.


----------



## lovetimesfour

Is there something smelling of your sister, and of Kovie, in the trap, along with the food?

Still praying for Kovie, does sound like the psychic might be on the right track.


----------



## Straysmommy

I don't understand...if this cat's been sighted so many times around Jefferson street, how come the feeders around there don't have anything to say yet? Whoever is feeding the cat has to be able to catch him or take a photo...since he's not a born-feral, even if he's scared he'll let himself be seen at feeding times...


----------



## RachandNito

Yea we use Kovie's fleece blanket, the one that was kept on top of her kitchen cabinents where he used to nap all the time.


----------



## RachandNito

> I don't understand...if this cat's been sighted so many times around Jefferson street, how come the feeders around there don't have anything to say yet? Whoever is feeding the cat has to be able to catch him or take a photo...since he's not a born-feral, even if he's scared he'll let himself be seen at feeding times...


It's been a different person every time, and they always describe the mystery cat as being suspicious and skittish. If the feeders have seen him they aren't telling us, he might be going to eat late at night, who knows?


----------



## Straysmommy

Pity that none of those who sighted him were able to follow him and see where he hangs... Did they see a collar on him?


----------



## RachandNito

No one is really sure, it's pretty much always in the evening around 7 or 8 PM when the calls come, the last guy did follow him and saw him go under a car and that's when he booked it inside to find his flier but realized he had misplaced it. They hit that neighborhood hard with more fliers hopefully next time someone will have the flier on hand.


----------



## Dave_ph

Whoever makes a GPS small enough to inject into our kitties is gonna make a fortune


----------



## Straysmommy

If I were your sister, I'd become a feeder on J street for a few days. That's the quickest way to know if it's Kovie and if he is, to catch him. Just feed at the same time each evening and stay over to watch the shy ones from a distance when they arrive after the bold ones have eaten and gone. I just went downstairs to observe (10 pm, 2-3 hours after feeding time) and indeed met some of those I never see at feeding time.


----------



## suwanee

Rach, I just got goosebumps all over my arms when I read that about the cement. I think you're on to something.

The raccoon scared him away.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

The raccoon, I forgot!!! It is totally the raccoon that scared him away. You are getting closer Rachel, don't give up!


----------



## konstargirl

Well I'm glad that the dead cat wasn't Kovie..but it's sad to see aother cat dead. I sure hope you find him.


----------



## RachandNito

And we did trap that raccoon and haven't heard from any other critters near the house since then. The trap is set at the cement pile! Hoping for a stroke of luck. If he's really there... wow that would seriously change my belief about the super-natural.


----------



## lovetimesfour

Still praying for Kovie. (and obsessively checking this thread)


----------



## toll_booth

RachandNito said:


> No one is really sure, it's pretty much always in the evening around 7 or 8 PM when the calls come, the last guy did follow him and saw him go under a car and that's when he booked it inside to find his flier but realized he had misplaced it. They hit that neighborhood hard with more fliers hopefully next time someone will have the flier on hand.


Hmm! Any chance you could camp out there around that time?

In other news, don't forget to submit your resume to the local private eye. You've pretty much already earned your badge by now.


----------



## RachandNito

@Toll_booth: As I understand, my sister and her boyfriend have been walking that neighborhood from about 7 to 9 every night. 

The psychic said she sent Kovie a message that it's ok to come home, and also to listen for my sister's calls in the evening. Will it work? Who knows.


----------



## toll_booth

Cool. I wonder, might it also work to just stake out a spot and stay there for like half an hour or more?


----------



## RachandNito

It may, but until we get a good solid sighting it's so hard, wondering if we're even in the right place? Such a small cat, and such a big world! :-(


----------



## Dave_ph

Have you posted a pic of Kovie here?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Dave_ph said:


> Have you posted a pic of Kovie here?


 
Page one of this thread has one.


----------



## Heidi n Q

_*thoughts/purrayers and wishes VERY hard for him to come home*_


----------



## lovetimesfour

Still praying for Kovie.


----------



## konstargirl

I'm still have hopes for Kovie.


----------



## Kobster

Still sending up prayers for Kovies safe return! Thinking of you and your sister!


----------



## RachandNito

Since I've last updated a couple of cats have been caught. None Kovie. One of them was a small female tabby with a microchip. Our friend at Community Cat scanned her, got a hold of her owners, and sent her home. Turns out she'd been missing for a week or something like that, and a young girl was very very happy to have her home. We also caught a black cat, who is friendly, but so far no word on whether s/he has a chip or not. Gonna check if s/he is spayed/neutered and see if we can find the owner.

Hopefully it will be our turn for a happy ending soon. :-/


----------



## Greenport ferals

Nice that you could provide a happy reunion for someone. 
All that good karma...
It's your turn now.


----------



## Straysmommy

These 2 cats were the sightings on J street?


----------



## RachandNito

We believe the tabby that we caught may have been one of the sightings. The guy who had sighted him under the car is the one who called us about the trap, and he said it looked just like the one he saw. So who knows if all those sightings were really Kovie or not? :-/


----------



## lovetimesfour

Greenport ferals said:


> Nice that you could provide a happy reunion for someone.
> All that good karma...
> It's your turn now.


Yes!

Still praying for Kovie.


----------



## Alpaca

Still keeping tabs on this thread. I join the others with prayers. Hope he comes back soon.


----------



## TsMomma

PLEASE go home, Kovie!!! Sending prayers!!


----------



## my5kitties

C'mon Kovie...everyone here is so worried about you, especially your momma, auntie and sister. 
_
Sending lots of "Come home soon, Kovie" messages to Kovie.
_


----------



## RachandNito

The pet psychic thinks that Kovie was chased very far out into farmland I guess... much farther than we have fliered. I guess it couldn't hurt to spread the fliers even farther so that is what we are doing.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley

Praying that Kovie returns home soon.


----------



## lovetimesfour

Still praying for Kovie, daily.


----------



## TsMomma

Any new news on sweet Kovie? I keep him in my thoughts & prayers everyday, hoping he has returned.


----------



## RachandNito

Sadly, no. :-(


----------



## RachandNito

My sister has taken on a foster cat for the time being. His name is Sanga, he is long haired and seal point in color with some white markings breaking up his dark spots. He has blue eyes that are severely crossed, and he'd nearly blind. He was a former feral, who couldn't be released after neutering thanks to his lack of sight, but after a couple weeks with my sister he is a different cat completely. Very sweet, but very timid and unsure of himself. 

Chica is visiting Whitewater this week and she seems to have really taking a shining to Sanga! She also picked up some fleas at Grandma's house the week before, and aunty Sarah generously took care of that for me, with a bath and some revolution she's all flea free once again. 









Chica on the left, Binx is the big black blob, and Sanga in the middle.


----------



## konstargirl

Aw! I would like to see pictures of Sanga when you can. He sounds interesting.

I have a question about foster cats. So does the owner take care of them until the actual owners pic them up?


----------



## RachandNito

Foster cats are homeless cats that are living with a kind person instead of in the shelter. This way they can more easily socialize, and get to live comfortably in a home instead of in a cage while they await their own special person. 

I cannot believe it's been almost two months with no Kovie. It is very surreal. :-(


----------



## Heidi n Q

RachandNito said:


> I cannot believe it's been almost two months with no Kovie. It is very surreal. :-(


I believe someone has him in their home because they liked him and they will take care of him. 
(((hugs))) to you and your sis. atback


----------



## RachandNito

I can only hope so. I am glad, at least, to be fortunate enough that we have a loving supporting family who sticks together through tough times. And the support and care we've gotten from everyone here.


----------



## lovetimesfour

Still praying for Kovie, every day. And for your sister and all of your family. I can't imagine the agony. I just can't even imagine.


----------



## konstargirl

^Agree with you. 

Kovie is somewhere.


----------



## Alpaca

Still thinking of Kovie and sending prayers.

Thanks for sharing a pic of the other kitties. All of them are gorgeous. It's amazing how well they get along to the point of sharing one bed.


----------



## konstargirl

So did you find him yet?


----------



## RachandNito

No. I think he's gone. 

:-(


----------



## konstargirl

OH I'm sorry.


----------



## toll_booth

He's probably established a new life for himself out there somewhere. Look at it this way--at least he has a new world to roam. It's sad that it won't be with you, though.


----------



## RachandNito

I hope he is happy on his adventure, whether he remains in this life, or now wanders the beautiful paradise beyond the rainbow bridge... if we are truly blessed then perhaps we will see him again some day in this world :-( 

We never expected to suffer this heart break.


----------



## madamefifi

Just stumbled across this thread. *RachandNito*, I am so, so sorry for the loss of beautiful Kovie. The not-knowing is incredibly difficult. My husband's ca MoJo went outdoors one day and we never saw him again; it's been 5 years now, and we still miss him and hope that wherever he is, he is OK.


----------



## RachandNito

I am sorry to hear that, and I know we understand each other's pain. You are definitely right- the not knowing, the wondering, and the lingering hope that gets in the way of grieving properly... it's far worse than if he'd just passed away and we'd known about it.

We still believe that Kovie was taken... I hate to say stolen, but he disappeared in less than two hours and he was wearing a collar. He is so beautiful, and such a good boy, he would make an ideal cat for anyone. If that is the case, then perhaps some day we'll get lucky and he'll get out, or a vet will scan his microchip. Or perhaps that day will never come. Who knows. *sighs*


----------



## madamefifi

We still hope that MoJo will show up again one day.


----------



## blondie1483

So, so sorry to hear. I'm kind of on the "other side" - Lumen was a previously-owned cat (socialized, comes right up to strangers, begs for petting from strangers, was spayed already) that was a stray. I tried to find her previous owners for months. Then when it started becoming colder I finally took her in, and I had her microchipped myself.

While I love Lumen more than anything, I feel terrible sometimes that she was clearly someone's companion before me. I wonder if anyone is greiving over her sometimes.

Maybe your (sister's) Kovie is now my Lumen. Not literally, but in a way.

Lots of love.


----------



## Straysmommy

blondie, that was a very healing post.

And my Prince's story is exactly the same as what you tell here about Lumen. Only I live in a tiny country and if someone was really looking for Prince, they would've checked the lost and found pets section of the biggest shelter here, and would've seen his photo.


----------



## RachandNito

Yes that is what boggles me- if someone did take him in, they would not have to look far to find his lost ads. We had color newspaper ads, hundreds to thousands of fliers, called shelters/vets and hung fliers there for miles around, posted on facebook, craigslist, online classifieds.... you name it. At least he is microchipped, that gives us a chance to see him again someday if he's still out there.

Gosh... we miss him so much :-( My sister's life has literally been turned upside down, and she is still experiencing very severe depression, to the point that we've had to seek help for her. I look at Chica sometimes and I am reminded of her brother, and it's just so sad. I can't believe it's almost been three months.


----------



## Straysmommy

Also, Prince has separation anxiety so he's always checking with his eyes to make sure I'm around, and if he doesn't see me or hear me, he starts meowing like crazy and won't stop for anything till he sees or hears me again. It can drive someone crazy. I mean when we're outside the apartment, even if it's just the stairs. So I find it VERY hard to believe that someone lost him or that he escaped. Unless, of course, he started being careful and paranoid BECAUSE he got lost once... Not a day passes when I don't look at him and wonder how someone could abandon an angel like him, a piece of heaven. 

I don't know what my point is, I must've gone off topic...


----------



## RachandNito

Heh, well, when you do shelter and rescue work, things stop surprising you after a while. You may wonder how someone could abandon such a nice cat like Prince, or how someone could abuse and beat an angel like Winry and then leave her for a month alone in a basement with two broken legs. Then you realize the sad, scary truth... there are just some icky people in this world. Luckily there are people like us to pick up the pieces.


----------



## RachandNito

Reposted from another thread, because I know some of your may be wondering.

Kovie was never found. He just seems to be gone, without a trace. There is nothing more we can do :-( As heart breaking as that is...

I am happy to report that although the loss of Kovie is very painful, our wounds are healing. We like to believe that Kovie is in someone's home and there is a lingering hope that we'll see him again but we cannot cling to that forever. A couple weeks ago, my sister found a small kitten in the forest after visiting my grandfather's grave site. She was about 3 weeks old, alone, with an injured leg. My sister took her in and posted a found ad but there was no answer. Little Tory, as they are calling her, is just a dear and I think they have decided to keep her. My sister claims she can see a familiar spark in Tory's eyes, as if it is Kovie's spirit. We miss Kovie but we believe Tory was sent to us for a reason. Thank you for your prayers, it really means a lot to us to know we are in your thoughts.

Thank you to everyone who has shown us so much compassion and support in these most awful of times. This has truly been a trial for us all, and we have learned many lessons about love and the importance of family. We'll never stop missing Kovie, or wondering what happened to him. I have tears in my eyes even as I type this message. But life must also go on.

Tory is beautiful. On first glance she is a brown classic tabby but if you look closely you realize she is actually a torbie, with hints of orange here and there. 














































Binx has adored her since the very first moment he met her. Binx showed so much dedication the whole time Kovie has been gone. He mourned for his friend, waited by the door for him, followed us on searches of the neighborhood. What a blessing he is, and now he has a little friend and he is just the best big brother. My sister has this adorable video of Binx laying there pretending to be asleep while Tory "beats him up". He just lays there and tolerates it, he's so awesome.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

*hugs*


----------



## love.my.cats

So sad that Kovie hasn't been found. Tory is such a cutie though! Although nothing will ever replace Kovie, I also think Tory was sent to help your sister through this tough time. *hugs*


----------



## RachandNito

I think she was sent for Binx too


----------



## Lenkolas

wow Rach! She is AWESOME! 

She looks a lot like Chikis when he was a baby, she has those same markings on her coat (of a classic tabby?) So pretty, and what beautiful colors, just amazing. I love how she is like a tabby/tortie, and look at her eyes!!

I was about to reply on the Magneto thread. But I saw her pictures here. I am so moved about how she was found and how it seems it is Kovie that is sending a signal through her.

I wanted to tell you something on the other thread. Sun was born on May 13th, 2010. She came to our lives on July that year. Then she passed away on November 27th.

Guess what: The kittens (Sun's nephews) were born on May 13th too...Maybe I'm just being silly, maybe it is just a "coincidence" (although I have never believed in coincidences). But somehow I know that Sun has returned to me through those kittens. I saw them being born and I felt something. And I even think she was kind enough to send a boy kitten and not a girl so I don't feel I'm replacing her.

So that...how can I not accept that supposedly odd-eyed kitten? I now EXACTLY how you and your sister feel about Troy. Maybe we are just desperately trying to find some consolation, yes. But maybe we are right and our loved ones are indeed sending us messages to make us remember we are not alone and that everything is connected, somehow.

A big hug for you, send more pics whenever you can :wink

Besos :catsm

Lenka

PS: I'll try and take pics of those white kittens' eyes to check the heterochromia. I'll post them later!


----------



## Nan

The pictures of Binx and Tory are SO Precious!!


----------



## trexmommy

I am so sorry for the loss of such a beautiful kitty. Sadly I know the pain your sister has gone through with my own Boo. Sully and Boo both disappeared within a few hours of being outside. I talked to neighbors, searched the neighborhoods, checked vets and shelters and craigslist and even petfinder. I still do some, even almost 6 months later. But I fear something terrible must have happened to my Boo, as Sully reappeared in the middle of the night 12 days later, with a broken leg and nearly starved, like he hadnt eaten the whole time. They were closely bonded, together since 2-4 weeks old, so I dont see them disappearing in seperate directions. We just wish we knew where she was. 

Through the whole experience, I decided no more indoor/outdoor and Sully has been inside since then. Sometimes he waits be the door in protest, but besides the pain of not knowing where he was, the medical bills hurt us too. He stays where I know he's safe now  Its the only way I can cope with the whole event. 

The pictures of Tory are amazing! I'm so glad your sister was sent such an angel kitty  I know it must help Binx tremendously. My Sully was miserable being alone, he attached himself to us terribly and hated when we left. We finally gave in and went to a shelter and found Ella, which has been our fanatastic story. She acts alot like Boo, playful and loving sometimes, but on her own terms. And she made the total difference in Sully's life and happiness. I hope Tory is doing the same for Binx


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty

I too understand how hard it must have been for your sister, I understand the risk of owning barn cats, yet when I did actually lose one, I was very sad, I spent a day'n'night searching the fields wondering if a coyote had gotten him.

Binx and Tory are very...very kittenlicously cute.


----------



## RachandNito

Thank you Lenka, those are very inspiring words  And I don't think you should hesitate to adopt that kitten, it sounds very much like destiny and I don't think you will regret it, not for a moment. The only problem is that you might have a kitty as unique as Magneto and then I might get a little jealous! Hehe, just kidding ;-) But I will be jealous of your kitten pictures, I never got to get any little kitten pictures of Magneto or really know him when he was that young. Not that it changes anything between us 

Samantha, your story is really sad. Poor Sully, poor Boo. How horrible it must have felt seeing Sully return injured and wondering what happened to Boo. There are just so many dangers out there, so many what ifs.... it's impossible to know but it's the not knowing that really sucks the most. 

I really believe this is all connected somehow. I do think that in certain situations they can come back to us, when there was a deep bond and when they felt they were not given enough time. We felt it when Lil'Fella passed away at such a young age, and darling little Rico was there to charm my littlest sister, who took it the worst. They have the same eyes, and Rico has some of the exact little quirks Fella had. And now we feel it with Kovie; one of the hardest parts for my sister was accepting the loss, and the feeling that she never had enough time with Kovie. But Tory, even without having baby blue eyes, has "that look" about her when you look into her eyes. Even I can see what Sarah is talking about. Why question it? It's meant to be.


----------



## Fran

This is such a moving finish to your family's difficult time...maybe someday you will get more answers about Kovie, but little Tory was clearly a gift in herself. I love it when we can feel life's connections, and life's mysteries. Awesome and wonderful! 

Fran


----------



## catloverami

Tory and Binx.....the sweetest, most adorable cat pics I've seen on CF. Tory is gorgeous and adoorable with a mischeivous twinkle in her eye. I'm sure it's no accident....she is an angel and prayers were answered, just not in the way she hoped.


----------



## Auntie Crazy

I am so very sorry about Kovie, Rachel. As I was clicking on this thread, I was praying the whole time, "Please let him be found, please let him be found." 

- - - - - - 

Tory is utterly adorable, and it's clear as day she and Binx are already bonded; those are some of the sweetest, cutest pics I've ever seen. :love2

AC


----------



## RachandNito

There are more pictures where that came from! LOL! Binx is a wonderful papa, so patient with her... Gosh I wish I could show you guys the video it's so cute. But I don't have the file and it's on my sister's facebook so I don't think I can link it to here. Darnit.


----------



## Auntie Crazy

RachandNito said:


> There are more pictures where that came from! LOL! Binx is a wonderful papa, so patient with her... Gosh I wish I could show you guys the video it's so cute. But I don't have the file and it's on my sister's facebook so I don't think I can link it to here. Darnit.


Well, I want to see more of these two cuties, I don't think it's fair of you to tell us about this video and in the same breath, take it away, and I demand that you find a way to get that video to us!!!!! :wink

AC


----------



## RachandNito

The best I can do for now is to give you guys a link to my facebook. Feel free to friend me, it's the first post on my wall.

Rachel Schneider | Facebook


----------



## konstargirl

I added you Rachel. 

So sorry to hear about Kovie.


----------



## lovetimesfour

Those pictures of the two of them are incredible. Wow. But...., and I mean no disrespect here, surely she isn't still letting her cats go outside? Hopefully those outside pictures are taken in an enclosed cat safe enclosure of some kind?

I still pray for Kovie, every day. I haven't the slightest doubt he sent Tory, from where ever he is.


----------



## RachandNito

Tory goes outside only with supervision. The yard she's in is at my parent's house and it is fully fenced in!


----------



## Kobster

I too had hoped when I saw this thread active, that Kovie had been found. I'm so sorry to hear you still have no answers. However, Tori is beautiful and the bond between her and Binx is beyond precious.


----------



## Alpaca

Oh it brings tears to my eyes. It seems that Tory was certainly sent to your sister. She is so adorable and it looks like there was no need to do a formal introduction as both Binx and Tory got along so well.


----------

